# INDIA | Urban Transport Compilation



## hkskyline

*Safe as the New Delhi metro *
Peter Foster and Uttara Choudhury 
Hong Kong Standard Weekend: December 18-19, 2004 










India takes a giant step into the 21st century this weekend when the first stretch of a new underground metro system is opened in the capital, New Delhi. 

Running for four serene kilometres beneath the rickshaw-clogged streets, the gleaming, air-conditioned system is being hailed as a symbol of India's rapid emergence into the developed world.

Just as impressively, the project was completed on budget and on time. 

Modelled on the profitable Hong Kong network, the New Delhi metro will have the capacity to move 60,000 passengers per hour, reducing journey times by up to three-quarters. 

It presents a great contrast with the Hogarthian chaos above ground, where motorists fight for road space with errant cows, handcarts and rickshaw-wallahs with a lethally over-developed sense of their own immortality. Each day five people die on the roads of New Delhi, some of the most dangerous in the world. Those who can afford the six-rupee (HK$1) fare to ride the four-kilometre line from Delhi University to Kashmere Gate will have the benefit of a state-of-the-art safety system. 

The metro is expected to improve life for 14 million people crowded into India's traffic-choked capital.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh will inaugurate the underground in the congested north of the city amid high hopes of cutting air pollution by half in the next three years.

The first stretch of New Delhi's metro opened in December 2002 and the second in October 2003, both on the surface in the northwest. The three sections cover some 38km.

"Engineers are working at a frenetic pace because there is a pressing need in Delhi for a modern public transport system to move millions of people," said Anuj Dayal, spokesman for the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation. (DMRC).


The technology used to run New Delhi's shiny new train system is so advanced there is no possibility of a train wreck like those that afflict Indian Railways, the chief of the project claimed this week. 

"The best insurance against accidents is technology itself," said E Sreedharan, DMRC managing director. 

"We have the most advanced signalling and operational philosophy. There is no chance of any type of collision." 

His remarks come after 38 people died Tuesday in a head-on train collision in the north Indian state of Punjab because of a failure to co-ordinate traffic on a single railway line.


The capital plans to have 62km of metro running by December 2005 with a capacity of two million passengers a day, theoretically doing away with the need for 2,600 buses or 33 lanes worth of cars.

The construction is costing 100 billion rupees, half of it lent by Japan and South Korea.

"The metro will result in roughly 96.3 million litres of fuel being saved due to less vehicles on the road," said Dayal.

"Fossil fuels used for vehicles generate pollutants such as carbon dioxide, oxides of nitrogen, sulphur and particulates. The metro will cut New Delhi's pollution as there are no emissions during the running of the metro."

According to an environmental study, the completion of the metro is expected to decrease air pollution by 203,816 metric tonnes.

However, nearly 10,000 new cars hit the roads every month in New Delhi, which vies with Mexico City as the world's most polluted capital.

New Delhi has long lacked an efficient public transport system and has more vehicular traffic than India's three other leading cities - Bombay, Calcutta and Madras - put together.

"It's estimated in India that 60 to 70 per cent of air pollution is due to vehicles," said junior Indian environment minister Namo Narayan Meena.

"The Delhi metro should ease traffic congestion. The fares have been really low for distances of four kilometres to encourage people to leave their cars at home." 

Sreedharan said the South Korean-designed coaches, now being manufactured in Bangalore, would operate at the rate of one four-car train every six minutes. If traffic picks up, the system can handle a train every two minutes.

A joint World Bank and Asian Development Bank study of air pollution for 20 major Asian cities between 2000 and 2003 found the level of suspended particulate matter, considered the most dangerous pollutant, way above World Health Organisation (WHO) safety limits in New Delhi.

The Indian capital recorded 350 micrograms of suspended particulates per cubic metre, sometimes spiking to 800. The WHO recommends less than 50 micrograms. The next worst city, Jakarta, registered 250.

For the most hazardous of these particles - those under 10 microns in diameter which can penetrate a face mask - New Delhi had three times as much as Hong Kong.

"The Delhi metro may have increased traffic snarls while under construction but the city will be grateful for cleaner air once it is up-and-running," said SK Tyagi, scientist at the Central Pollution Control Board.

Both the construction and operation of the New Delhi metro have run relatively smoothly, despite India's proneness to accidents.

By contrast, India's railway network transports more than 13 million passengers daily on its network that sprawls 108,700km across the nation of more than one billion people.

It records about 300 accidents every year, some of which have resulted in hundreds of deaths.

Sreedharan said he had not compromised on safety despite increasing the speed of the metro to 80 kilometres per hour.

"Passengers don't have to wear seatbelts or helmets while riding on the metro because we have installed Automatic Train Protection (ATP) equipment to control the train if signalling fails," Sreedharan said.

"There will be 256 trains travelling per day on one line between 6am and 10pm so we need to stress safety. This technology was not available in India. We've hired contractors to bring in the expertise. This is a turnkey project."


He noted the project was seven months ahead of its 51-month schedule because contractors advised them on problems such as how to move public utilities that were in the path of the metro and routing traffic above ground.

The ATP system puts automatic brakes on trains and brings them to a dead halt if train drivers speed or get close to another train. 

Its reversible ventilation fans and automatic fire-doors are designed to keep passengers safe and cool simultaneously through the roasting Indian summer, while seismic sensors will warn of any impending earthquakes. 

Several countries have looked at the New Delhi metro including Sri Lanka, Syria, Bangladesh, Iran, the United Arab Emirates and Pakistan, Sreedharan said.

Sri Lankan authorities have accepted a feasibility study to build two ground-level suburban lines in their capital at a cost of US$1 billion (HK$7.8 billion).

Sreedharan gained a reputation as an efficient manager by implementing a new rail line in the 1990s from the financial capital of Mumbai to Goa through swamp and highland, on time and in budget.

He said the plan for the metro was to enable it to meet yearly operational costs, repay its loans and create a "metro culture" in the country.

None the less, New Delhi-ites need serious encouragement if they are to be persuaded out of their air-conditioned cars in which the middle-classes can escape the heat, dust and cancer-causing particulates. Some environmentalists give warning that the metro's green "savings" will be eaten up by India's booming automotive industry, providing super-affordable small cars that are now pulling on to New Delhi's roads. 

AGENCIES


----------



## Suncity

The Metro is a good thing for Delhi. Several of the other cities were waiting to see how this one turns out. DMRC has now become a popular consultant.


----------



## Vertigo

The trains surely look like Hong Kong trains...


----------



## drwho

It is inspired from the HK-system. I dunno the technical details.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

The thing is so clean.


----------



## cicarra

^coz it's new.


----------



## GuilhermeC

I looks very nice.

I just watched today an old season of The Amazing Race in Mumbai and I was amazed at how disgusting the trains look in India. How can it been developing? Everywhere they went the trains were packed with perverts and people rubbing the ladies, the trains were extremely slow and old.

I guess development there is strict to the Bangalore Valley and the capital because I was taken a back with such levels of poverty


----------



## centralized pandemonium

Automatic train wash at Delhi metro.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

More pics.


----------



## centralized pandemonium




----------



## centralized pandemonium

Proposed network in 2021.


----------



## coth

looks nice


----------



## centralized pandemonium

More pics.














































Interior.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

Some more.

Shahdara station









Tis Hazari station.









Welcome station.









Dunno whcih one.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

Ticket collecting machines.


















Tickets and tokens.









Another station pic.


----------



## SpastiK

looks really really nice!!!

congratulations for the users of this fantastic network!


----------



## elfreako

OMFG!!! Those Hindi characters lit up on the LED destination board underneath the English look absolutley fuc&#ing fantastic!!! I'm sorry, but I don't normally associate seeing Hindi characters displayed in so High-Tech an environment! Good on ya India! Next, we need to see those underground metros expanding to Mumbai, Bangalore and Chennai.


----------



## vincent

Hong Kong MTR was the technical consultant


----------



## zergcerebrates

Why don't they install platform screen doors?


----------



## General Huo

elfreako said:


> OMFG!!! Those Hindi characters lit up on the LED destination board underneath the English look absolutley fuc&#ing fantastic!!! I'm sorry, but I don't normally associate seeing Hindi characters displayed in so High-Tech an environment! Good on ya India! Next, we need to see those underground metros expanding to Mumbai, Bangalore and Chennai.


Sorry, mate, Hindi characters lit by LED (not even LCD, let alone OLCD) are High-Tech? What a low standard of High-Tech in Delhi! no wonder there are so many so-called "High-Tech" coming from India. :bash:


----------



## Jai

Yeah. Best not to feed trolls. Zerg's views on those _right curiouse Hindoos_ are already well established in previous flame threads.


----------



## Suncity

zergcerebrates said:


> The so called democracy. Democracy works only for wealthy countries. Most Indians are still deprived of basic needs, what good is democracy then? Will democracy feed you? You think those poor countrymen have rights, freedoms?
> 
> Ah...dunno why I said those things it just popped into my head.


Democracy works for everyone. If there are problems it has to do with implementation. Not with the system itself. I am not sure why some people get so furious and upset when a country is called the biggest democracy. 

 

And I don't even see what Delhi Metro has got to do with all this.

Keep India/China pointless discussions out of this thread. Both are great countries and let them live happily and prosper.


:sleepy:


----------



## pakboy

i saw this train in bewafa it looks good.


----------



## hify_ameet




----------



## nova

Sen said:


> very modern and nice...i like the trains and the interior of the stations...but think the exterior is kinda ugly..


Yeah I know.  

In actuality this project was designed to be more functional than aesthetic, and the budgeting was strict. Hence the money went into the technology itself, and not a lot went into station design. However, there are/will be a few nice stations. The Connaught Place station, opening this June, will hopefully look better than the usual Delhi Metro station.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

Nice pics, hify_ameet, are they yours?


----------



## hify_ameet

mainhoonna said:


> Nice pics, hify_ameet, are they yours?


No not mine, Got them from gettyimages


----------



## Bikaner

Nice to see an Indian city with a world-class metro. Need a few more in other cities though.


----------



## Dr.VitO

nice looking metro, hope mumbai can do the same.


----------



## Magician

hify_ameet said:


>



The outlook looks a bit like Singapore MRT


----------



## KM1410

looks great. hopefully this will help out with delhi's pollution problems. is a mumbai system even being discussed?


----------



## centralized pandemonium

^^^I don't think so. They are talking of replacing the local trains EMU's tho.


----------



## nova

KM1410 said:


> looks great. hopefully this will help out with delhi's pollution problems. is a mumbai system even being discussed?


Discussed yes, somewhat. Outlook: Bad.


----------



## Hindustani

*HYDERABAD | MMTS*

*Naveenji's Private Collection*:

Hyderabad Metro is on its way (Well, wait 2 more years) but meanwhile enjoy this exclusive 
































































& ofcourse the efforts of the image sultan of India subforum, the one & only *LuckyStreak*


----------



## Suncity

Looks good.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

Nice pics, but is does not seem too crowded. I


----------



## naveenji

*MMTS Stations once again!!!*

Guys :speech:,

* The MMTS Map at every station *









* The MMTS train over a bridge*










* Once again the necklace road station *









* Sanjeeviah Park station - truly world class... *









* Sanjeeviah Park station - other side... *


----------



## Haber

What are the plans for getting new and proper vehicles?


----------



## elitecavalier

nova said:


> Discussed yes, somewhat. Outlook: Bad.


 Really? I thought a metro was confirmed for Mumbai!


----------



## elitecavalier

Better than the rusted tin cans which Mumbai uses, but when will Hyderabad get its Metro?


----------



## Wisarut

Better replacethe EMU rolligns stocks in Mumbai with the Delhi Metro ROlling Stocks


----------



## Guest

elitecavalier said:


> Really? I thought a metro was confirmed for Mumbai!


I think its the skybus metro project which is confirmed with an initial proposal of 11 kms track , later possibly being expanded to 85 kms

btw , Delhi metro looks cool .


----------



## littlearea

Also, India version of the Hong Kong MTR.


----------



## nova

littlearea said:


> Also, India version of the Hong Kong MTR.


They were technical consultants. But the rolling stock is Korean made, at least initially. Future rolling stock will be manufactured in Bangalore.


----------



## Hitesh

..


----------



## Wisarut

Yeah, Delhi Metro used 5 Feet 6 Inch Broad gauge [1.676 meter gauge] - the standard guage of India Railway System ... 

Hope that this kind of rollign stock of Delhi Metro will replace the junk EMUs for Mumbai Commuter System + Kolkatta Commuter System


----------



## Yappofloyd

Wisarut said:


> Yeah, Delhi Metro used 5 Feet 6 Inch Broad gauge [1.676 meter gauge] - the standard guage of India Railway System ...
> 
> Hope that this kind of rollign stock of Delhi Metro will replace the junk EMUs for Mumbai Commuter System + Kolkatta Commuter System


Khun Wisarut, this is a good idea to use the Delhi Metro rolling stock on the Mumbai Suburban system. I haven't riden the Dehli but it looks great and the Mumbai stock really needs to be upgraded. i understand that there is a plan to introduce a metro in Mumbai and obviously it would need to be very frequent given the current liferisking activity of getting on/off a peak hour train in Mumbai!


----------



## Sridhar

nova said:


> They were technical consultants. But the rolling stock is Korean made, at least initially. Future rolling stock will be manufactured in Bangalore.


A correction. Hong Kong MTR had nothing to with this system, either as consultants or otherwise. The rolling stock is similar in HK and Delhi since the supplier (ROTEM of Korea) is the same. The lead technical consultants for Lines 1 and 2 were Pacific Consultants. Line 3 is being implemented in house, since the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) has confidence that the necessary skills have been developed inhouse while Line 1 and Line 2 were being built. In fact, DMRC is now offering consultancy services to other cities in India that are building metros (and there is almost a metro-building frenzy about to get underway all over India - Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai and Mumbai have already started the process).


----------



## Sridhar

While Delhi Metro and the suburban systems in Mumbai/Chennai etc. use the same gauge, the rolling stock cannot be directly used. This is because the current EMUs in Mumbai/Kolkata/Chennai etc. are all 12 feet wide (at their widest), while the DMRC rolling stock is only 10 feet 2 inches wide. Thus, there will be about a gap of about a foot between the Delhi metro train and the existing platforms in Mumbai. If the Delhi Metro trains are to be used, all the platforms will need to be modified - a daunting challenge considering that the city would be disrupted if trains services are disrupted even for a short period of time. They would have to modify all platforms in all stations simultaneously within a few hours and switch from the existing EMUs to the new rolling stock overnight.

Mumbai is getting new rolling stock however. Not state of the art like the Delhi Metro coaches, but a significant technical (and comfort) upgrade nevertheless.


----------



## Sridhar

Before deciding on the exact configuration of the new coaches in Mumbai, they are trying out certain test configurations. Here is a photo of a train with an upgraded driving cab. To repeat, this is not a final configuration - they are only testing out certain things and trying to obtain reactions from commuters. The train shown in this picture has the same coach as the current trains, with only a modified cab.

http://www.irfca.org/photos/Uploads/955_G


----------



## Sridhar

These photos are of a new design Diesel-Electric Multiple Unit (for commuter routes that are not electrified).
http://www.irfca.org/photos/DMU/hp_20040729_01
http://www.irfca.org/photos/DMU/hp_20040806_02

And Hyderabad has introduced EMUs of a different design, better than the (existing) Mumbai suburban system. These EMUs are also being introduced in Chennai, with some services already running with these EMUs.

http://www.irfca.org/photos/EMU/mmts_1
http://www.irfca.org/photos/EMU/00017_G


----------



## Wisarut

Thanks for your advice Sridharji


----------



## naveenji

*Hyderabad's MMTS - getting close to METRO*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=4328669#post4328669


----------



## ssiguy2

Mumbai..................SkyBus??? What's that? Link?


----------



## Sridhar

Skybus is a suspended railway solution for urban transit, developed by Konkan Railway Corporation (which built and operates the 700km+ Konkan Railway from Mumbai to Mangalore through Goa). Due to the technically challenging nature of the Konkan Railway, the company has gained a reputation for its engineering capabilities and project-management skills. Incidentally, it is also building the most challenging section of one of the toughest railway lines being built in the world - the Kashmir railway line. The section it is building is about 100kms long, 90kms of which is either in a tunnel or on a bridge!

Anyway, enough introduction to Konkan railway. The skybus involves a suspended car running underneath a regular bogie (not a monorail). The bogie runs either in an open ribcage structure placed on pillars or a closed box structure, depending on the user's needs.

The following is the official website of the project and includes pictures of the test track as well a video of a test run.

http://www.sky-bus-metro.com/

Picture gallery
http://www.sky-bus-metro.com/html/skbg_picg.html

Video of the test run
http://www.sky-bus-metro.com/download/first_trial_run.AVI

The Mumbai project was approved in principle, but got stuck after that. There is a 1.6kms test track already operational in Goa. A full-fledged line was almost approved in Goa, but there has been a recent change in Government there and hence there is some uncertainty about continued support for the project (since it did not complete the approval process before the change of Govt). It was reported a couple of days ago that the city of Pune has approved a line. But it is unclear whether it is in-principle approval or final approval (with the public hearing process completed and funding taken care of).

It is unclear whether this technology will be adopted or not. The key issue is that Konkan Railway does not have funds on its own and depends on Government funding. The Government is not unequivocally committed to the project. Expressions of support are often made but till some Govt. takes the plunge and commits itself fully to the project, there will always be a chicken and egg situation. Nobody wants to take the risk of approving an untested technology. And it will remain untested till somebody decides to take a chance and approve at least a short line.


----------



## soulkorea

You mean those trains are made in Korea?
NICE!!! 
Another good collaborate between Korea and India.

A couple of days ago, I saw an Indian man in his late 30's with a Korean wife and very young twin daughters. They were the cutest looking kids. And what impressed me was that the Indian man spoke almost perfect Korean. Seems like there are more Indians living in Korea nowadays, nice.


----------



## nova

soulkorea said:


> You mean those trains are made in Korea?
> NICE!!!
> Another good collaborate between Korea and India.
> 
> A couple of days ago, I saw an Indian man in his late 30's with a Korean wife and very young twin daughters. They were the cutest looking kids. And what impressed me was that the Indian man spoke almost perfect Korean. Seems like there are more Indians living in Korea nowadays, nice.


Yes, the Korean company certainly did a good job with the trains. 

I'm not surprised there are more Indians in Korea these days. Indians are everywhere it seems.


----------



## naveenji

*Rail Board seeks nod for MMTS 2nd phase*

*Rail Board seeks nod for MMTS 2nd phase *
A proposal has been forwarded to the Railway Board a few days ago by the MMTS authorities seeking approval for the implementation of the second phase of the project.

Chief Minister Y S Rajasekhara Reddy has already accorded his approval for the second phase. It has been proposed to run trains on six routes under the second phase. They are: Secunderabad-Medchal (28 km), Falaknuma-Shamshabad (20 km), Secunderabad-Ghatkesar (19 km), Moula Ali-Sanatnagar (21 km), Moula Ali-Kachiguda (10 km) and Telapur-Patancheru (8 km).

The total cost for implementation of the project in the second phase is Rs 324.08 crore. Of this, two-thirds (Rs 216.53 crore) would be borne by the State Government and another one-third (Rs 108.27 crore) by the railways.

The works would start immediately after the Railway Board sanctions its approval for the second phase. Two new railway lines would be laid for the project. They are: A third broad-gauge line from Secunderabad to Ghatkesar (19 km) and a 7 km-line from the proposed Shamshabad International Airport and the Shamshabad railway station.

RAKES READY: The MMTS rakes are already available for introduction in the second phase. While orders were placed for 18 rakes to Integral Coach Factory, Perambur for the first phase, currently only nine rakes were being used. Nine rakes are kept ready at the ICF and they would be brought to Hyderabad prior to the launch of the second phase. Each rake would have six coaches and would be able to accommodate about 2,000 passengers.


----------



## ssiguy2

Thanks for the link. 
I still don't understand thou......... What is the advantage of doing SkyBus as opposed to already proven SkyTrain? Is it a different tech? Why not just monorail?


----------



## 1822

i dont think a few young trees and green grass qualify a station as 'world-class'... the trains are really quite long!


----------



## naveenji

elitecavalier said:


> Better than the rusted tin cans which Mumbai uses, but when will Hyderabad get its Metro?


Check out this route map... for Hyderabad METRO


----------



## naveenji

Faluknama Station


----------



## hify_ameet

here is a picture of Central Secretriat Subway Entrance.. I think this is one of the very first pictures of new delhi subway entrance found on the net.. I found it Times of India (ePaper), new delhi edition dated 28th June..




*and here is the article along with these pictures*

*Subways, snazzy lifts and parking  * 



In the second part of our series on the underground Kashmiri Gate-Central Secretariat section, we give you a peek into two stations which will be open to the public from July 3. Here’s an exclusive report. 


By Nidhi Sharma/TNN 



New Delhi: As Metro slips into Central Vista this week, the underground stations are set to dazzle you. Smooth glass escalators with lights, glass door lifts with stainless steel surfaces, parking spaces and subways to make it easier for you to cross busy city roundabouts. 
The underground stretch will terminate at Central Secretariat — the key link to south Delhi in the upcoming Phase II of Metro. The station will have five entry points. Located right next to Rail Bhawan, it will have two entries near it — one next to Rail Bhawan and the other across the road. 
Other entries will be near Red Cross Road, Raisina Road and Dr Rajendra Prasad Road. Red stone has been used to build facades of entry and exit points. DMRC chief public relations officer Anuj Dayal said: ‘‘The station buildings will be well-lit and will bear the DMRC logo. We will attempt to make the stations look safe and properly lit.'' There will be three glass escalators at this station. 
One of the unique features would be the lifts. These snazzy glass lifts will be without machine-rooms, that is, the cables and the heavy duty instrument box usually seen atop lifts, will not be present. The glass will be present on two sides — front and back. DMRC has borrowed the concept from Tokyo and Vienna. Lifts will have vandal-proof or scratch resistant steel side walls. 
Right after Central Secretariat is Patel Chowk station, which will offer 1,000 sq m of parking space for cars and two-wheelers. Dayal said: ‘‘This is the only station in the new underground stretch which will offer parking. But this facility will take some time. We will try to expand the capacity later.'' 
On Metro Line 2, DU is the only other station which has parking space. Dayal said: ‘‘We have been unable to offer parking space in CP, which is the next station. So we decided to provide some space at Patel Chowk. It will also help in decongesting CP.'' Patel Chowk is located close to Sanchar Bhawan. A relatively smaller station than Central Secretariat, Patel Chowk has been designed to handle 29,245 passengers by 2021. It will have two entry and exit points. 
Both stations were made using cut-and-cover method of construction. Since Delhi Metro did not face space constraint around this area, large-scale excavation was carried out to build these stations. 
The entire area was dug up, station structure built and then surface was restored. However, Delhi Metro used an earth pressure balance machine (EPBM) for tunnelling work between Patel Chowk and Connaught Place stations. The machine was bought from Bangkok Metro. This was done as cut-andcover method would have meant traffic disruptions in and around Connaught Place.


----------



## sequoias

Whats strange about the metro that it uses overhead wires instead of 3rd rail like most metro uses, I guess it's a cross between a heavy rail and a light rail or something like that. It looks kinda unusual.


----------



## Wisarut

Well, India could produce overhead wiring with 25 KV power on their own 
so they opt to that kind of power transmission for Delhi Metro.


----------



## hkskyline

*New Delhi Metro station, your connect with National rail*
29 June 2005
The Times of India

In this part of our series, we introduce the Metro station which provides an interchange with New Delhi Railway station. The Metro tracks run right under the Northern Railway lines. Special tunnelling methods were required and DMRC also had to monitor any signs of subsidence in the ground-level track system. 

NEW DELHI: Now, when you get off a train at New Delhi railway station, you wouldn't have to haggle with taxi or auto drivers for the right fare. Starting this Sunday, you will reach your destination in the cool comfort of the Metro. 

Delhi Metro's New Delhi station has been integrated with the railway station for passengers. A subway from the Metro station can take you to platform number 12 of the railway station. The subway opens close to the ticket counters of the station. Most of the long-distance trains, including Rajdhani and south-bound expresses, arrive and depart from this platform. 

So, as you take the tube to the station, you can take a subway and emerge at Ajmeri Gate side and just walk onto the platform. There are four entrances to the station. Of these, three will be opened to public this Sunday. The Metro station has two levels. As you enter the station, you take the stairs down to the concourse level. The ticket windows and customer care centres will be located here. You will buy the tokens here and enter the paid area through the automatic fare collection (AFC) gates. Then you will take another flight of stairs down to the platform level. 

To begin with, the tokens to travel on the Metro will be available at ticket counters inside the station. DMRC chief public relations officer Anuj Dayal said, "We won't have ticket counters outside our Metro station. After people start using the Metro, we will consult Northern Railway to see if counters are required near the railway station or where people disembark on the platform." 

One of the most interesting features of this 45-feet-deep station is that Metro tracks go right below the railway lines. DMRC used special tunnelling machines to make passage under the ground till CP and Chawri stations, which are on either side of the New Delhi Metro station. 

DMRC used an earth pressure balance machine to drill the tunnel from CP to New Delhi. To save time, the New Austrian Tunnelling Method (NATM) was introduced to tunnel from New Delhi to Chawri Bazar station. This entails limited blasting and use of shotcrete. Rock bolts and shotcrete are used as temporary support till a permanent lining is done around the circumference of the tunnel. Dayal said: "This method was introduced at a later stage as an additional tunnelling technique to ensure DMRC meets its target deadline." 

The tunnelling activity had to be monitored and vibration meters were used to check any sinking of structures built over ground. 

Dayal said: "Since the entire area had railway tracks, we had carefully scrutinised and looked for sudden earth movement. But there were no complications in this area."


----------



## centralized pandemonium

* Delhi metro goes under the city*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/south_asia/4641913.stm


----------



## pon

elfreako said:


> OMFG!!! Those Hindi characters lit up on the LED destination board underneath the English look absolutley fuc&#ing fantastic!!! I'm sorry, but I don't normally associate seeing Hindi characters displayed in so High-Tech an environment! Good on ya India! Next, we need to see those underground metros expanding to Mumbai, Bangalore and Chennai.


Well, but I think it's nothing special than the hindi characters showing on MS word. This must be very simple thing considering India as a IT giant.


----------



## londonindyboy

some more new delhi metro pics








































[/QUOTE]



CJ said:


> welcome station.... what an unsual name..... i guess it HAPPENS ONLY IN INDIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of Welcome station platform from parking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tactile tiles on the platform to guide the blind....... delhi metro is truly world class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tactile tiles for the blind leading all the way to the door of the train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flooring at the entrance of the Metro station to catch dirt and dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigeon protection on the signboards... damn these guyz have thought about everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metro station art on the walls along the stairs


----------



## londonindyboy

Luckystreak said:


>





Luckystreak said:


>





d_rk said:


> Line II - Delhi Metro





Luckystreak said:


>


cul pics


----------



## londonindyboy

drwho said:


> Caption: Office-goers arrive after travelling by the newly opened section of Delhi Metro at Central Secretariat which was thrown open to publice on July 04, 2005. Photo: V.V. Krishnan
> 
> 
> 
> Caption: Office goers standing in a queue to purchase the ticket for travaling in a Metro Rail from Central Secretariat Metro Rail Station, which was opened to the public yesterday, in New Delhi . Photo: Shanker Chakravarty 04-07-05






[/QUOTE]


----------



## londonindyboy

Here are some more pictures of delhi metro

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/amit_the_bond/my_photos


----------



## londonindyboy

also here is map of delhi metro
http://www.mapsofindia.com/maps/delhi/map-delhi-metro.gif
 :applause: :nocrook:


----------



## londonindyboy

MORE PICTURES OF DELHI METRO



Suncity said:


> These photos are copyright of BigK and he has kindly granted permission to post the pics here.
> 
> *Delhi Metro Photos*
> 
> 1 - Patel Chowk station logo against a cloud filled sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - Level one of the Patel Chowk station - ticket counters ahead. You can see the staircase down to the platforms towards your left.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - Rajiv Chowk station as a train pulls away, seen from inside the train that BigK caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 - Chawri Bazaar Station, at over 200 feet below the surface it is the deepest point the Delhi Metro visits in Phase-I of the project.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 - A train pulls out of Chawri Bazaar station heading for Vishwavidyalaya.
> 
> 
> 
> 6 - commuters
> 
> 
> 
> 7 - Vishwavidyalaya Station, where BigK missed the train by seconds! Not that I minded the wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 8 - As you can see the Metro is already quite popular with Delhi-ites .
> 
> 
> 
> 9 - The Metro train that BigK caught for a one stop ride from Rajiv Chowk to Patel Chowk
> 
> 
> 
> 10 - An empty compartment


----------



## Effer

Nice Pics!


----------



## londonindyboy

effer said:


> Nice Pics!


thnx.
what do you other guyz think about the pictures


----------



## londonindyboy

Kashmere gate roof



Kashmere gate escillator



DU platform station2



CCTV's employed at Kashmere Gate station



Escillator



another escillator



Another view



AN airtel stall and McDONALDS


----------



## londonindyboy




----------



## londonindyboy




----------



## londonindyboy




----------



## londonindyboy

mrtfreak said:


> By the way, at the interchange for line 2 and 3 (what station?), have provisions been made for line 3 to come through or are they building a whole new station for line 3?


yes they will be building new stations for line 3.


----------



## londonindyboy




----------



## londonindyboy




----------



## londonindyboy




----------



## londonindyboy

mrtfreak said:


> By the way, at the interchange for line 2 and 3 (what station?), have provisions been made for line 3 to come through or are they building a whole new station for line 3?


yes they will be building new stations for line 3.


----------



## londonindyboy

WILL POST MORE PICS LATER


----------



## londonindyboy




----------



## londonindyboy




----------



## londonindyboy




----------



## londonindyboy




----------



## londonindyboy




----------



## londonindyboy




----------



## londonindyboy




----------



## Effer

Thanx for the photos!


----------



## londonindyboy

thnx


----------



## mrtfreak

londonindyboy said:


>


I like this one. Which line is this segment on?


----------



## drwho

mrtfreak said:


> I like this one. Which line is this segment on?


That picture is not from India.


----------



## mrtfreak

drwho said:


> That picture is not from India.


Oh. It is nice all the same.


----------



## gucci_london

DLEHI METRO LUKS HEAVY BLOD GET ME NEVER KNEW INDIA HAD DAT GUD METRO SYSTEM IT LUKS WAY BETTER DEN HERE (LONDON) 1. INDIA IS GONA BE WICKED BY 2020


----------



## mrtfreak

Any pictures of the route maps on board the trains?


----------



## gucci_london

nice pics londonindyboy


----------



## Effer

mrtfreak said:


> Any pictures of the route maps on board the trains?


Heres one,but its not on the train.


----------



## gucci_london

nice pics


----------



## londonindiboy

gucci_london said:


> nice pics


thnx


----------



## Hindustani

*some recent Hyderabad MMTS images*


----------



## londonindiboy

nice pics i never knew that heydrabad had MMTS. it looks out of date though. the interior and the exterior is not good either.


----------



## Chavito

So, the Hyderabad system uses the railway lines.... But is this a metro o a local train system????

Have you got more information (km, passengers, etc.)

Great pictures


----------



## Hindustani

Delhi gives green signal to Hyderabad Metro (MRTS) 



naveenji said:


> Check out this route map... for Hyderabad METRO


Chavito..............Its not a "metro" or monorail. Its a Multi Modal Transport System. Old style. Hyderabad Metro is coming up & will be up & running in next 3 yrs according to the plans. In future, Metro will complement the existing MMTS lines. "Red" & "Blue" lines in future as you see are the metro ones that will run through some of the densliest populated areas of Hyderabad.


----------



## naveenji

Hi Hindustani, 

I am back again. 
Remember the time when we started this and now it has become a 
huge collection of photos.

I shall add some more photos to this collection.

Naveen.


----------



## Effer

Nice trains.


----------



## londonindyboy

delhi metro underground station which is under counstruction


----------



## londonindyboy




----------



## londonindyboy

McDONALDS AT DELHI METRO



SHASTRI PARK STATION


----------



## HowardL

God, that's a really impressive system. Good for India. Looks great.


----------



## londonindyboy

HowardL said:


> God, that's a really impressive system. Good for India. Looks great.


 thnx


----------



## Naga_Solidus

We need more of these in India, this one is a great start, plus it features cell phone coverage!


----------



## londonindyboy

Naga_Solidus said:


> We need more of these in India, this one is a great start, plus it features cell phone coverage!


 i agree with you we need same system in our majoe cities like mumbai, bangalore, chennai, and other cities.


----------



## Fusionist

londonindyboy said:


> delhi metro underground station which is under counstruction


this is very impressive indeed if the finished project comes anywhere near wht the rendering suggests kay:


----------



## Captain Beakey

Following the underground bombings in London some weeks ago, I think it would be commmon sense to have airport style security, to search every individual who enters the tube station, before they board the metro train.


----------



## londonindyboy

metro at welcome station



Interior of delhi metro


----------



## mrtfreak

Thanks for the pics.

*I think it would be very expensive to search every person/bad brought onto the underground.


----------



## mrmoopt

Those stickers remind me of the MTR...big time


----------



## Yappofloyd

londonindyboy said:


> delhi metro underground station which is under counstruction


Which station is this exactly as it looks great? Is there a cross-section of the design?


----------



## londonindyboy

Yappofloyd said:


> Which station is this exactly as it looks great? Is there a cross-section of the design?


 Well this station is in connaught place and it hasnt been named yet as its currently u/c. i think there is a cross-section to it.


----------



## londonindyboy

will post more pics later.


----------



## londonindyboy

Japanese Prime Minister Junichiro Koizumi poses with officals as he prepares to enter a carriage during his visit to a Delhi Metro station in New Delhi.


----------



## Amit

AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!! 
I have downloaded some of the pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Intoxication

These trains look bigger than the one's here in London.


----------



## londonindyboy




----------



## londonindyboy

Skyscraper_guy said:


> These trains look bigger than the one's here in London.


 yeap they are bigger then the ones in london also they are more comfortable it has ac and many other things which london subway doesn't have.


----------



## londonindyboy




----------



## Jayayess1190

nice pics all


----------



## londonindyboy




----------



## londonindyboy




----------



## oogabooga

How much is the fare for Delhi Metro?


----------



## kshatriya

oogabooga said:


> How much is the fare for Delhi Metro?


Maximum fare is 14 rupees (about 30 cents)

Minimum fare is 6 rupees. Depending on distance.


----------



## deli

delhi ppl (sound like me,lol) so lucky to have this charming babe.....congrat!


----------



## londonindyboy

deli said:


> delhi ppl (sound like me,lol) so lucky to have this charming babe.....congrat!


 yeah it does sound like your name. deli DELHI lol


----------



## londonindyboy

oogabooga said:


> How much is the fare for Delhi Metro?


well it starts off with 6 rupees depending on distance. if youh want to go really far you are lookig at round about 16 - 18 ruees.


----------



## londonindyboy




----------



## Effer

Nice pics!


----------



## londonindyboy




----------



## londonindyboy

WILL POSTS MORE PIS LATER


----------



## londonindyboy




----------



## d_rk

hi londonindyboy

r u posting the images on imageshack.us , i cannot see any of them.. is it possible u post it in pocketbucket otr tinypic.com

Dying to see the images..

Rajesh


----------



## gucci_london

i can see the pics


----------



## gucci_london

amazing pics londonindyboy


----------



## skyscraper_vice

great pics of delhi metro


----------



## CHANEL

AMAZING PICS LONDONINDTBOY ANYWAY I HAVE TO SAY THOUGH DELHI METRO LOOKS MUMCH MODER THEN LONDON AND NY. THE STATIONS ARE KILLER IF YOU COMPARE IT TO THE ONES IN LONDON.


----------



## CHANEL

LOOK AT THIS STATION FOUND THIS IMAGE ON NET ITS A KILLER


----------



## Cee_em_bee

I really don't like the Logo, reminds me alot of a no smoking sign


----------



## CHANEL

Cee_em_bee said:


> I really don't like the Logo, reminds me alot of a no smoking sign


WELL I THINK IT DEOSN'T THE ONE WHICH MOST LOOKS LIKE NO SMOKING SIGN IN LONDON UNDERGROUNG SIGN.


----------



## CHANEL

CONNAUGHT PLACE STATION


----------



## CHANEL




----------



## Effer

Nice pics, CHANEL!


----------



## CHANEL




----------



## adidas

Nice pics Londonindyboy and CHANEL.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

Whoa!!!!!! Cool pics londonindyboy. Keep it up.


----------



## drwho

NEW DELHI, INDIA: A train of the Delhi Metro proceeds along an overhead section of track in New Delhi,30 September 2005, while carrying out the first trial run of the 4.05km Barakhamba - Karol Bagh sector of the Indian capital's subway system. Delhi Metro are scheduled to open the entire Barakhamba to Dwarka link by December 2005, covering 22.79 kms which has 22 stations. An extension on both sides which will link Barakhamba to Indraprastha (2.81 kms) and Dwarka to Dwarka Subcity (6.5 kms) is forecast to be opened in March 2006. AFP PHOTO/Prakash SINGH (Photo credit should read PRAKASH SINGH/AFP/Getty Images)


----------



## Effer

What hindu god is that a statue of in the first 3 pictures?


----------



## centralized pandemonium

Beautiful pics. That God is Hanuman.


----------



## centralized pandemonium




----------



## Effer

^^Nice pics dude.


----------



## magestom

*These monorails, will feed into Delhi metro. Malaysia is also planning to make monorails.*

New Delhi: Japan has become the front runner in the monorail race. Delhi government is seriously considering the hi-tech profit-making Tokyo model over others. 
Hitachi, a major stakeholder in Japan’s monorail projects, has shown interest in Delhi’s monorail venture. According to sources, the company had presented its model before the government earlier this month and was able to clear doubts regarding carrying capacity, space requirement and maintenance costs. 
Considered an eco-friendly transport mode, monorail is an elevated network which runs on a single track. Transport experts have been criticising the monorail as most of the countries have used it as a mode of transport in amusement parks. 
There have been criticisms regarding its manoeuvrability since it is on a single track. A senior official said: ‘‘Japanese monorail has solved this problem as it has track switches, that is, it can switch from one track to another safely. It has tube tyres which reduce noise pollution. Japan has 11 monorail systems which are used as a mode of mass transit.’’ 
Monorail tracks are mounted on slim guideways that run aligned to the central verge of the road. According to sources, Delhi government is seriously considering Hitachi’s proposal since it has experience in manufacturing monorail coaches and profitably implementing the system. 
Delhi transport minister Haroon Yusuf said:‘‘They had given a presentation. The technology being used is good and reliable. They have been in this business for almost 50 years and are making good profit. So we are considering them. There is another meeting on October 14 regarding this issue.’’ 
The government has identified different corridors in the city for implementation of the project. 
The minister said: ‘‘We have already identified a 44-km corridor in Delhi. There are various areas covered under this. But we have not decided where will it be implemented first.’’ Delhi government is considering whether it could ask for funds or assistance from the Centre.


----------



## adidas

Cealing of one of the station in NDMETRO.


----------



## The Chinese Culture

Chinese Highways are more impressive


----------



## desiguy8179

sure they are please make another thread for us to see that!now stop trolling here


----------



## Effer

The Chinese Culture said:


> Chinese Highways are more impressive


Can please not include China in this.
JUST INDIA!!!


----------



## centralized pandemonium

Self edited.


----------



## adidas

Are you talking about me.


----------



## desiguy8179

ofcourse not! u are a sweety


----------



## adidas

lol


----------



## nitin shekhar

desiguy8179 said:


> ofcourse not! u are a sweety



nice trick.


----------



## nitin shekhar

The Chinese Culture said:


> Chinese Highways are more impressive


True. But you don't eat them, do you? Didn't know that impressive highways fed hungry stomach.


----------



## nitin shekhar

effer said:


> What hindu god is that a statue of in the first 3 pictures?



hmmm.....


----------



## centralized pandemonium

Aw lawwwd, can we get the thread back on track .


----------



## centralized pandemonium

One of the signs










Lots of photo here.


----------



## nitin shekhar

asli bharat varsh!!


----------



## adidas




----------



## Third of a kind

Do all of the lines have overhead catenary or is it just specific ones in the system?


----------



## adidas

No its just specific ones. There is also underground system.


----------



## adidas

Vishwa Vidyalaya Metro Station


----------



## adidas

Is this the same station or not, I am not sure I found this on net.


----------



## zergcerebrates

Some of the stations are quite dark inside.


----------



## Effer

adidas said:


> Is this the same station or not, I am not sure I found this on net.


It's a possibility.


----------



## cncity

adidas said:


> Is this the same station or not, I am not sure I found this on net.


I think those pics are of the underground subway station at CP - connaught place, the centre of delhi. and not the pics above.


----------



## adidas

thnx for the info


----------



## centralized pandemonium

*'Delhi Metro is quake-resistant'*


----------



## centralized pandemonium

Here is the metro route map


----------



## redstone

HariR said:


> One of the signs


Could had used electrified tracks rather than pylons. Quite an eyesore.


----------



## Effer

redstone said:


> Could had used electrified tracks rather than pylons. Quite an eyesore.


Completely AGREE!


----------



## magestom

*SS interiors in a Delhi metro coach*









*Delhi Metro Rail Corporation to use 240 SS EMU coaches. Also SS being used at metro stations.* 









*Delhi Metro’s underground services. Integral Coach Factory’s export of *


----------



## centralized pandemonium

*Metro taking no chances*

NEW DELHI: An unclaimed bag found at the Vidhan Sabha Metro station on Sunday morning sent panic waves amongst commuters and Metro staffers in the wake of Saturday's serial blasts. It, however, proved to be a false alarm but not after at least half an hour of drama when the security personnel cordoned off the area.

The bag was found to contain toys and was claimed by its owner a little later. Security has been beefed up and a red alert sounded as there are an average of 2.5 to 3 lakh people travelling on the trains.

Additional private security forces have been deployed on the Metro trains and its stations. There are 250 people from Delhi Police and 350 people from private security staff at present. After the London blasts, the Metro has introduced plainclothes police officials for surveillance. Metro staffers have also been trained by the fire officials and St John's ambulance to prepare them with fire safety measures through mock drills and evacuations.

A Metro spokesperson said: "Following the news of the blasts, the police personnel have increased frisking amongst commuters." The Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) also has two sniffer dogs who have been trained by the BSF Academy at Tekampur.

As part of their routine surveillance, all stations are equipped with 20-25 close circuit cameras and since Saturday evening, the frequency of announcements warning commuters about unidentified objects was increased to three minutes.

Officials said that all system


----------



## magestom

*New Delhi and Mumbai, India. New Lowfloor Buses!*

*These are the New Delhi buses. All the buses are from Indian company Tata* 

























*BEST version of Starbus , Mumbai*


----------



## Naga_Solidus

FTR, Tata Group Indian muntinational, and its motor vehicle division is also the world's sixth largest manufacturer of commercial vehicles. It also owns Daewoo Trucks (not to be confused with Daewoo Cars, which is owned by GM). Tata Group also owns Teltey.


----------



## hkskyline

Any plans for more double deckers? I've seen some double deckers in photos before.


----------



## Effer

Great buses! kay: :applause:


----------



## centralized pandemonium

hkskyline said:


> Any plans for more double deckers? I've seen some double deckers in photos before.


I think more plans for double deckers has been scraped. They just run the old ones in Mumbai.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

One more pic of Mumbai's best


----------



## ryanr

Very nice buseskay: Good for New Delhi


----------



## IU

*BANGALORE | Metro*

Bangalore is located in Southern India and is the IT/high-tech capital of India. The Bangalore metro project was conceived back in the 90's but it finally got through in 2006 and construction work began on April 15 this year. Phase 1 consists of *2 lines totaling 33 kms* and of that 6.7kms will be underground. The first train plans to roll out in March 2010 and the entire phase I will be opened to commuters by March2011.

This is India's third metro project (1st-Kolkata,2nd-New Delhi). Hyderabad, another city in South India will see work on its metro project beginning this October. (The tendering process closes in July). 3 lines consisting of 66kms will be handed to one consortium in India's largest Public-Private partnership project.

Work on Mumbai's metro will begin this September after the monsoons are over. Work for Line1 has been handed to an SPV consisting of Reliace[India] &Veolia [France]& MMRDA[India]. Bids for Line2 came in just 5 days ago.

______________________________________________________
*Catch more info on these projects at the SSC India forum-*

Delhi Metro
Mumbai Metro
Hyderabad Metro
Bangalore Metro
Besides these more metro projects are planned in cities like Chennai, Thane (a suburb of Mumbai) and Kochi.
________________________________________________________



*Route Map*










*Deadlines*






































The renders for some stations are out


----------



## Yardmaster

Good news! Will you actually have a station called "Soap Factory" ?


----------



## Insane alex

Nice! Congratulations Bangalore!


----------



## IU

Yardmaster said:


> Good news! Will you actually have a station called "Soap Factory" ?


haha,I guess not. That's just the location where the proposed station would be built.. Probably there's a famous soap factory located there. The station names are confirmed for 'Reach 1' [Majestic-Bypanhalli terminal] on the purple line.


----------



## Aryabhata

Yardmaster said:


> Good news! Will you actually have a station called "Soap Factory" ?


Yes, there is a Mysore Sandal Soap Factory (State owned) in that area. The station could have been given a better name ! Atleast, it is not one more some Gandhi station


----------



## IU

Another render was published in an article in the Times of India

*Trinity Circle Station*


----------



## AZAD_PANCHI

*TINTIN YOU ARE OUTDATED NOW*



Tintin27 said:


> Its one of the photos taken in Bdesh. Thats also during the massive flooding time when roads were washed away and the trains were the only transport that ppl could use to travel. Most of the trunk routes in india are electrified and not many ppl would want to risk their lives with 20KV powerlines overhead..


There are 2 pictures the below one is surely of India... two reasons.. the diesel engine of Indian railways have that color and secondly in Bdesh people dont wear dhoti man... please see with open and big eyes :bash: to TINTIN to awake him lol


----------



## AZAD_PANCHI

Tintin27 said:


> Its one of the photos taken in Bdesh. Thats also during the massive flooding time when roads were washed away and the trains were the only transport that ppl could use to travel. Most of the trunk routes in india are electrified and not many ppl would want to risk their lives with 20KV powerlines overhead..


TINTIN again if you scroll up the picture taken with lots of smoke... that is one of the stations in Hyderabad, India... also TINTIN have you seen a documentary on PBS regarding Indian railways ??? they had show the Bombay sub-urban trains... believe me in the evening its worst that what you had seen in the above pictures... and that those lines are ELECTRIFIED... I use to live in Mumbai and had seen them with my own eyes... :lol:


----------



## Luckystreak

Some more renders of upcoming stations


----------



## Jai

Those look awesome 

To clarify Luckystreak's above post

*Station on MG Road:*


> Heritage center connected to MG Road station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How MG Road station will look in 3 ys:


And another station:


----------



## IU

Edited


----------



## IU

*IGI,Here comes the line*

_Work starts on New Delhi station-IGI express link_



















{^^IGI airport is actually in south-west Delhi and not in the north-west as shown}



> After many delays and three route revisions, Delhi Metro has finally started work on the Airport Express link, a stretch that had to be altered to avoid tree-felling in the Ridge area. The work has started even as the part near the Ridge remains contentious.
> 
> The route will now run from New Delhi Railway Station to Shivaji Stadium on Baba Khadak Singh Marg, Talkatora Stadium (passing under its swimming pool) from under the Ridge. It will be elevated for 7.4 km from Vande Mataram Marg, and head towards Dhaula Kuan. The final stretch, from a station on NH-8 and on to the airport, will again be underground. The main change: a large stretch of the Ridge goes underground - to avoid felling trees, after Delhi Urban Arts Commission's objections.
> 
> DMRC chief spokesperson Anuj Dayal says: "We have divided the route into seven packages. One portion, near the Ridge, is not formally decided but we are working with a nearly impossible deadline. We are going ahead with the work on the other sections." Two contracts have been awarded for construction of the 3.9-km underground section from New Delhi station to Talkatora Garden, and a 3.6-km underground stretch from Palam depot to the airport.
> 
> Other contracts are in the stage of finalisation, Dayal says.
> 
> The line was earlier slated to run under North and South Blocks, but this was shot down due to security concerns. Following that, a second route was proposed through 11 Murti. But that, too, was shot down. Reason: it was seen to affect the Ridge. This revised route, DMRC says, will circumvent cutting of trees in the "best possible way". After getting overground from Vande Mataram Marg, the train will run along the road till Dhaula Kuan station (7.4 km).


----------



## IU

This is how the metro system will look like in 2010 -

_click to enlarge_



and this is how it will look in 2021

_click to enlarge_



another map


----------



## IU

*Metro Phase II opening schedule *



Code:


Line 1 - Dilshad Garden Extension--------------------->Dec  2008

Line 2 - Gurgaon Extension---------------------------->Jan  2010
Line 2 - Jahangirpuri Extension----------------------->Oct  2009

Line 3 - Noida Sec21 extension------------------------>Jul  2009
Line 3 - Anand Vihar ISBT extension------------------->Sept 2009
Line 3 - Dwarka Sector 21 extension------------------->Dec  2009


Line 4 - Airport Express line------------------------->Aug  2010
Line 5 - Inderlok-Mundka------------------------------>June 2010
Line 6 - Central Secretariat-Badarpur border --------->Sept 2010


----------



## PlaneMad




----------



## VikramRao

GuilhermeC said:


> I looks very nice.
> 
> I just watched today an old season of The Amazing Race in Mumbai and I was amazed at how disgusting the trains look in India. How can it been developing? Everywhere they went the trains were packed with perverts and people rubbing the ladies, the trains were extremely slow and old.
> 
> I guess development there is strict to the Bangalore Valley and the capital because I was taken a back with such levels of poverty


maybe you should visit some of your slums in rio and other cities,


----------



## IU

*Delhi Metro completes five years*
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com..._completes_five_years/articleshow/2650245.cms

NEW DELHI: The Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) has successfully completed five years of operation.

The first stretch between Shahdara and Tis Hazari was opened for commuters on December 25, 2002.

The world-class mode of transport system has changed the city's landscape as Phase II of the rail system is expected to be completed by 2009, in time for the 2010 Commonwealth Games to be held here.

Phase II of the project is consists of ten lines - Shahdara-Dilshad Garden, Indraprastha-Noida Sector 32 City Centre, Yamuna Bank-Anand Vihar ISBT, Vishwavidyalaya-Jahangir Puri, Inderlok-Kirti Nagar-Mundka, Central Secretariat-Sushant Lok, Dwarka Sector 9 to Dwarka Sector 21, New Delhi-Airport, Anand Vihar-KB Vaishali and Central Secretariat-Badarpur.

The piling activity for the metro extension by 3.09 Kms which will link Shahdara Station to Dilshad Garden began on July 24, 2006. The section will be opened to the public in December 2008 and will be the first section of phase-II of the Metro to be completed.

This extension will have intermediate stations at GTB Enclave and Jhilmil and will be fully elevated at an average height of 12 meters.

Till now, Delhi Metro trains have run 2.25 crore(22.5mn) kms and the number of stations have increased from six to 59. The work is in process to add 79 stations and 500 trains.

In the first phase, three lines were commissioned - Shahdara to Rithala, Delhi University to Central Secretariat and Indraprastha to Dwarka - in October 1998.

In 2002, former Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee inaugurated the first metro stretch between Shahdara to Tis Hazari. About 12 lakh commuters landed up at the stations on the first day of operation.

In 2003, passengers rush averaged 30,000 per day, while it increased to 6.5 lakh per day in 2007.

Besides providing facilities like air-condition, contactless tokens, escalators, clean platforms, no traffic snarls, Delhities are also saving their time and money.


----------



## Yappofloyd

Congrats to Dehli for not only belatedly building a great netwrok but having the wisdom to bring forward exts plans and raipdly expand the network.

A good case study for other Indian cities and some asian cities which seem to be going nowhere on the metro front like Jakarta and Bangkok.


----------



## IU

Work on the metro is progressing as per schedule and civil work is planned to be finished by April/May 2009. After installing the signaling system, tracks, trial runs etc , the first train for commuters will roll out in March 2010. 

For some reason Jai's image of how MG Road will look in 3 years stopped loading. Here it is -











Some more renderings of the MG Road station:









- Those exits lead to a lounge that will be built below the platform. (you can see the lounge in Luckystreaks post)












*Trinity Circle Station*




















*Ulsoor Station*


----------



## UrbanBen

I just have to say - at least three of those renders use Shinkansen rolling stock. The very last one? They took a Shinkansen body and then replaced the end. It's fairly amusing.


----------



## brisbanite

Any idea of the rollingstock yet?


----------



## kronik

Found the website.


www.mumbaimetro1.com

Heres the alignment for the Versova-Ghatkopar line.


----------



## Shezan

wow..stunning station design


----------



## IU

brisbanite said:


> Any idea of the rollingstock yet?


They still have to announce the rolling stock manufacturer. 


@Kronic - they just put that map up on their website. 24hrs ago, they only had the thumbnail of it which you see on their main page.


----------



## ddes

Interesting that the proposed Line 3 is parallel to the Suburban Railway.


----------



## Cov Boy

WOW!

Its like out of a fantasy comic...

Very impressive.


----------



## Dreamliner

*What beautiful stations! Bravo!*


----------



## kronik

couldn't have come sooner for Bengaluru. Looking forward to no f***-ups and incompetence.


----------



## ElVoltageDR

Wow, those are some really nice and futuristic looking stations.


----------



## IU

Some construction images from over the last 2 months -



























































one of the stations coming up -




















Work on the Airport Express line has also started (should be ready by July2010)




















Site of one of the stations-


----------



## IU

Folks, regular piling work along the median of the corridor commenced on March 1 but we still haven't got one image of it. Till then, here are some images from the construction site -

load testing of piers on the side of the route -


----------



## harsh1802

Grt updates man!

Go DMRC!!!


----------



## mumbairail

deleted message


----------



## zhiemi




----------



## harsh1802

^^ Cool pics there.

:cheers:


----------



## IU

some pics taken at different locations along the route -


----------



## harsh1802

Cool....good to see the work going at a good pace.


----------



## IU

Delhi metro had placed an order for 340 MOVIA coaches from Bombardier last year. This year they've placed an order for an additional 84 coaches taking the count to 424 coaches. All of these coaches will be manufactured in India and deliveries will start in the last quarter of 2008.

Here's a rendering of it from Bombardier's website found by fellow Indian member Harsh1802


----------



## IU

some images of the DM U/C in various parts of Delhi and it's burbs.




















Copyright Kronic





























Copyright Zhiemi































Airport Express Line U/C


----------



## big-dog

great to see the lotus temple will be "on track". but why didn't they take more time and build a underground system rather than elevated? The above areas are pretty dense so elevated trains will affect a alot on the local people's lives in the long run (noise, pollution etc). 

Good progress anyway.


----------



## kolkatausa

Much more detailed map(in German, I think)








cc:wikipedia


----------



## SarafIndian

Cool thread.  Once there was a big tram network in Howrah too which is twin city of Kolkata. They had to remove it for various reason.


----------



## IU

a review of the deadlines:




Code:


[B]Line                                   Scheduled time of opening   Total Length 
                                                                   of the line
                                                                      after
                                                                    completion[/B]

Line 1 - Dilshad Garden Extension            [s]Dec 2008[/s] June 2008        25.15

Line 2 - Jahangirpuri Extension              [s]Oct 2009[/s] Jan 2009
Line 2 - Gurgaon Extension                   Jan 2010                  44.65
Line 2 - Qutub Minar Extension               Jul 2010

Line 3 - Noida Sec21 Extension               Jul 2009
Line 3 - Dwarka Sector 21 Extension          Dec 2009                  53.43

New Lines:

Line 4 - Yamuna Bank-Anand Vihar ISBT        Sept 2009                 8.74
Line 5 - Inderlok-Mundka                     June 2010                 18.46
Line 6 - Central Secretariat-Badarpur border Sept 2010                 20.04

Airport Express line                         Aug 2010                  22.40
(IGI Airport - New Delhi Railway Station) 

                                                            [B]Total = 192.87 kms[/B]


----------



## fun2sh

Very Nice Pictures , Thanks to everyone !! It looks very clean and modern. I wonder how do the keep away those guys who chew pan and spit everywhere.


----------



## satsk3

*DMRC completes Jangpura-JLN stadium metro tunnel*



EMP said:


> *DMRC completes Jangpura-JLN stadium metro tunnel*


Gearing up to provide better transport system in the city before the Commonwealth Games, the Delhi Metro today achieved a major milestone with the first tunnel breakthrough at the Jawaharlal Nehru stadium, a key venue of the gaming extravaganza. 

*Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) completed the 586-metre-long tunnel between Jangpura and the JLN stadium in a period of over three months using state-of-the-art tunnel boring machine (TBM). * 

The JLN stadium metro station falls under the nearly 20-km long Central Secretariat-Badarpur corridor, which will have 16 stations. 

The corridor, which would have both under-ground and elevated lines, is scheduled to be completed by *September 2010*, DMRC spokesperson Anuj Dayal said here. 

The giant TBM was lowered in Jangpura shaft on September nine last year and started tunnelling around *15-16 metre below the surface *from October 13. 

The DMRC has also deployed TBMs at the Udyog Bhawan-Khan Market stretch of the same route. Tunnelling in the area is expected to be completed by August this year. 

_A total of 14 TBMs are being deployed to complete the 30-km of underground section of the second phase of the Delhi Metro._ 

*"It is for the first time in any Indian city and perhaps for any Asian city that so many TBMs will be used simultaneously,"* Dayal noted.

Source:- *Business Standard*


----------



## satsk3

Indrajal.com said:


> *Phata poster nikla herrow* :cheers:


*AFP PHOTO/ Prakash SINGH (Photo credit should read PRAKASH SINGH/AFP/Getty Images)*




























*The Men*









*The Man and the Machine*









*Job Well done*









*The Man*











> Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) Managing Director R. Sreedharan poses in front of the Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) after it reached the breakthrough point of the tunnel at Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium, situated at the end of a *586-metre long *underground metro stretch from Jangpura, in New Delhi on January 21, 2009. Construction of Metro lines is in full swing in different parts of the city and the National Capital Region (NCR) area as the Delhi Metro network is expected to cover the whole of Delhi as a build up to the 2010 Commonwealth games.


----------



## Ashis Mitra

The Wikipedia tram map was drawn by me.

The official website is www.calcuttatramways.com, but not updated for a long time.

For latest news & updates contact me [email protected]


----------



## satsk3

*Metro takes a plunge on way to IGI*



EMP said:


> *Metro takes a plunge on way to IGI*


NEW DELHI: After constructing the Second Deepest Metro station in the world at Chawri Bazaar, a good 25 metres below the surface, Delhi Metro is bracing up to perform yet another engineering marvel. The tunnel for the Airport Express Line is going under the existing Rajeev Chowk metro station at a *depth of 40 metres*. The lowest point of Delhi Metro so far, constructing the tunnel is going to be a huge challenge for Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC).

Like Chawri Bazaar, the new tunnel will also be constructed using a Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) and will be equivalent to about 12 stories under the road level. The tracks for the high-speed link will come up under the existing station area as well as tracks for existing Line 3 (Dwarka to Indraprastha) and Line 2 (Central Secretariat to Vishwavidyalaya).

"The tunnel had to be constructed at such a depth because we had to go under the foundation of the existing Metro station. At such low levels, the underground water pressure is very strong and can even blow up an entire station. A good foundation is created with deep tension piles to secure it. One needed to ensure that the tunnel doesn't disturb this,'' said a DMRC spokesperson.

The process will be monitored round the clock and several sophisticated guages and gadgetry is being installed on the tracks of the two existing Metro Lines, the Rajeev Chowk station, and buildings in CP to ensure that there is no settlement. Even the TBM being used to drill at such a depth is differently designed to be able to withstand the high underground pressures. The TBMs have got retractable cutter heads which automatically change for rock and soil cutting. The tunnel will maintain a depth of 40 metres for a stretch of about 250 metres and the construction will take about a month.

The tunnel also passes directly under several heritage structures including Minto Bridge, Gol Dak Khana and old buildings of Connaught Place, which has posed another challenge before engineers. As the TBM cuts through soil and rock under the surface, the corporation needs to ensure that the vibrations don't cause any cracks or disfigurement in the heritage structures.

For this, each of these buildings will also be fitted with gauges and crack meters. *The tunnelling process has already been completed successfully under Minto bridge on January 12 this year without any impact on the structure, which is about 100 years old.* DMRC had to obtain a clearance from the Commissioner of Railway Safety before initiating the tunnelling process under it. The tunnel here is at a depth of about 25 metres.

The tunnelling process for the stretch has already started and two TBMs have been lowered from shafts created near New Delhi station. The first tunnel is ready uptil the Minto Road-Connaught Circus intersection. Over the next month, it will drill below the heritage structures of Connaught Place and reach the deepest point by March. "The entire tunnelling process will be complete by August this year,'' the spokesperson added.

Modelled on the lines of London's popular Heathrow Express, the Airport Express Line will start at New Delhi Railway Station and go to Dwarka via IGI airport. On the way, there will be stops at Shivaji Terminus, Dhaula Kuan and National Highway-8. *The new service will be operational by July 2010 *and promises a superfast ride from CP to IGI, in just 18 minutes. The trains will be different from the existing Delhi Metro ones, with five star facilities. The fare has been fixed at a maximum of Rs 150 till IGI and an additional Rs 30 to Dwarka, with a provision for monthly passes for airline staff and frequent fliers. This is the first Delhi Metro line to come up on a PPP model. 

Source:- http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Cities/Metro_takes_a_plunge_on_way_to_IGI/articleshow/4027938.cms


----------



## mrtfreak

Is the Line 2 north extension open yet by the way?


----------



## metro-world

*second deepest metro station of the world??*



satsk3 said:


> NEW DELHI: After constructing the Second Deepest Metro station in the world at Chawri Bazaar, a good 25 metres below the surface, Delhi Metro is bracing up to perform yet another engineering marvel. The tunnel for the Airport Express Line is going under the existing Rajeev Chowk metro station at a *depth of 40 metres*. The lowest point of Delhi Metro so far, constructing the tunnel is going to be a huge challenge for Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC).
> 
> Like Chawri Bazaar, the new tunnel will also be constructed using a Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) and will be equivalent to about 12 stories under the road level. The tracks for the high-speed link will come up under the existing station area as well as tracks for existing Line 3 (Dwarka to Indraprastha) and Line 2 (Central Secretariat to Vishwavidyalaya).
> 
> "The tunnel had to be constructed at such a depth because we had to go under the foundation of the existing Metro station. At such low levels, the underground water pressure is very strong and can even blow up an entire station. A good foundation is created with deep tension piles to secure it. One needed to ensure that the tunnel doesn't disturb this,'' said a DMRC spokesperson.
> 
> The process will be monitored round the clock and several sophisticated guages and gadgetry is being installed on the tracks of the two existing Metro Lines, the Rajeev Chowk station, and buildings in CP to ensure that there is no settlement. Even the TBM being used to drill at such a depth is differently designed to be able to withstand the high underground pressures. The TBMs have got retractable cutter heads which automatically change for rock and soil cutting. The tunnel will maintain a depth of 40 metres for a stretch of about 250 metres and the construction will take about a month.
> 
> The tunnel also passes directly under several heritage structures including Minto Bridge, Gol Dak Khana and old buildings of Connaught Place, which has posed another challenge before engineers. As the TBM cuts through soil and rock under the surface, the corporation needs to ensure that the vibrations don't cause any cracks or disfigurement in the heritage structures.
> 
> For this, each of these buildings will also be fitted with gauges and crack meters. *The tunnelling process has already been completed successfully under Minto bridge on January 12 this year without any impact on the structure, which is about 100 years old.* DMRC had to obtain a clearance from the Commissioner of Railway Safety before initiating the tunnelling process under it. The tunnel here is at a depth of about 25 metres.
> 
> The tunnelling process for the stretch has already started and two TBMs have been lowered from shafts created near New Delhi station. The first tunnel is ready uptil the Minto Road-Connaught Circus intersection. Over the next month, it will drill below the heritage structures of Connaught Place and reach the deepest point by March. "The entire tunnelling process will be complete by August this year,'' the spokesperson added.
> 
> Modelled on the lines of London's popular Heathrow Express, the Airport Express Line will start at New Delhi Railway Station and go to Dwarka via IGI airport. On the way, there will be stops at Shivaji Terminus, Dhaula Kuan and National Highway-8. *The new service will be operational by July 2010 *and promises a superfast ride from CP to IGI, in just 18 minutes. The trains will be different from the existing Delhi Metro ones, with five star facilities. The fare has been fixed at a maximum of Rs 150 till IGI and an additional Rs 30 to Dwarka, with a provision for monthly passes for airline staff and frequent fliers. This is the first Delhi Metro line to come up on a PPP model.
> 
> Source:- http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Cities/Metro_takes_a_plunge_on_way_to_IGI/articleshow/4027938.cms


>> this is not correct!!
metro stations in Russian cities haves mostly all an average deep of around 30-40 m or more! also so in some other cities. it is far from to be one of the deepest 50 or 100 of the world!


----------



## zenith_suv

metro-world said:


> >> this is not correct!!
> metro stations in Russian cities haves mostly all an average deep of around 30-40 m or more! also so in some other cities. it is far from to be one of the deepest 50 or 100 of the world!


You are correct , Moscow's metro stations go as deep as 35 mt on an average and a 90 mt station too.

http://english.pravda.ru/russia/05-05-2003/2712-metro-0


----------



## iampuking

Deepest in Kyiv is 102m (330ft)...

Deepest in Moscow is 86m (280ft).

Even London's deepest is 58m (192ft).

Basically, 25m is nowhere near the deepest station in the world.


----------



## satsk3

iampuking said:


> Basically, 25m is nowhere near the deepest station in the world.


Please read this:


> The tunnel for the Airport Express Line is going under the *existing Rajeev Chowk metro station at a depth of 40 metres*.





> Like Chawri Bazaar, the new tunnel will also be constructed using a Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) and will be *equivalent to about 12 stories under the road level.*


*I think it is coming 25 Mtrs below the Rajeev Chowk metro station at a depth of 40 metres. so, 40 + 25 = 65 mtrs. *

BTW I am also confused about the *"Second Deepest"*hno:


----------



## satsk3

EMP said:


> *North Delhi to CP in less than 30 minutes now*


NEW DELHI: *The 6.36 km-long Delhi Metro extension from Vishwavidyalaya to Jehangirpuri, via Model Town, was flagged off by chief minister Sheila Dikshit on Tuesday. *The line will be opened for commuters from 6 am on Wednesday, a good nine months before the scheduled opening date.

*This is the second line of Phase II to be commissioned in the city*. And the good news is that *three more Metro lines will become operational by the end of this year.* Said Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) managing director E Sreedharan: "About 40 more kms of Delhi Metro will be opened for use in the current year. The 18-km Inderlok-Mundka section will start in September, followed by Indraprastha-Noida (14 kms) in October and Yamuna Bank-Anand Vihar section (7 kms) in December.'' Phase II of Delhi Metro construction is comprised of six lines.

The newly-opened section has brought north Delhi areas like Model Town, Gujranwala Town, Azadpur, Maurice Nagar, Mukherjee Nagar, Derawal Nagar, Malka Ganj, Adarsh Nagar and Jehangirpuri closer to the heart of the city as the travel time to these areas will considerably get reduced. The ride from Model Town to CP will take just 22 minutes. *It is estimated to ferry over over 1.51 lakh commuters by 2011.*

The new line has added five more stations to the existing Line 2 from Central Secretariat to Jehangirpuri and increased its length to 17.36 km with a total 15 stations. Adarsh Nagar Metro station is expected to see the maximum commuter load with 37,684 entries/exits daily.

The elevated stations of the sections located at Model Town, Adarsh Nagar, Azadpur and Jehangirpuri sport a different design too. The stations have been constructed on the main road and appear to be "hanging'' from the sides of the Metro bridge.

Dikshit urged DMRC to extend the new line to Badli, for which a study has already been carried out. This 3.42 km extension will have two stations.

The CM also lauded DMRC for completing the project before time. "Not only is DMRC doing its work well, but they are also finishing projects before deadlines. Other agencies should take inspiration from this and learn the work culture of Delhi Metro to deliver better,'' said Dikshit.

Source:- http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...s_than_30_minutes_now/articleshow/4071689.cms


----------



## satsk3

EMP said:


> *Delhi Metro’s Vishwavidyalaya-Jahangirpuri corridor opens*


New Delhi, Feb 3 (IANS) The Vishwavidyalaya-Jahangirpuri corridor of the Delhi Metro Tuesday was flagged off by Chief Minister Sheila Dikshit here. The line will be open to public Feb 4, an official said.

The 6.3-km long stretch in north Delhi having six stations - namely Vishwavidyalaya, GTB Nagar, Model Town, Azadpur, Adarsh Nagar and Jahangirpuri - opened to public nine months before its target date of Oct 2009.

For having completed the project before target, Dikshit congratulated the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation. Later, she rode on the first train of the line and got off at the Jahangirpuri station.

‘The line is expected to greatly benefit commuters of northwest Delhi, coming from areas like Maurice Nagar, Kingsway Camp, Derawal Nagar, Gujrewalan, Malkaganj, Ashok Vihar and Narela, who earlier had to take buses to commute,’ the DMRC official said.

*‘The total operating Metro network with the opening of this section will become about 74.5 km with 67 stations,’ he added.*

The line is an extension of the Central Secretariat-Vishwavidyalaya line. Train services on the corridor from Central Secretariat to Vishwavidyalaya will be available with a frequency of 3 minutes 40 seconds from 8 a.m. to 9 p.m. while train services from Vishwavidyalaya to Jahangirpuri will be available with a frequency of 7 minutes 20 seconds, the official said.

With the commissioning of the new line, the stretch is now 17.36 km from Central Secretariat to Jahangirpuri and has 15 stations.

Source:- http://www.sindhtoday.net/south-asia/59138.htm


----------



## coreyt

satsk3 said:


> New Delhi, Feb 3 (IANS) The Vishwavidyalaya-Jahangirpuri corridor of the Delhi Metro Tuesday was flagged off by Chief Minister Sheila Dikshit here. The line will be open to public Feb 4, an official said.
> 
> The 6.3-km long stretch in north Delhi having six stations - namely Vishwavidyalaya, GTB Nagar, Model Town, Azadpur, Adarsh Nagar and Jahangirpuri - opened to public nine months before its target date of Oct 2009.
> 
> For having completed the project before target, Dikshit congratulated the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation. Later, she rode on the first train of the line and got off at the Jahangirpuri station.
> 
> ‘The line is expected to greatly benefit commuters of northwest Delhi, coming from areas like Maurice Nagar, Kingsway Camp, Derawal Nagar, Gujrewalan, Malkaganj, Ashok Vihar and Narela, who earlier had to take buses to commute,’ the DMRC official said.
> 
> *‘The total operating Metro network with the opening of this section will become about 74.5 km with 67 stations,’ he added.*
> 
> The line is an extension of the Central Secretariat-Vishwavidyalaya line. Train services on the corridor from Central Secretariat to Vishwavidyalaya will be available with a frequency of 3 minutes 40 seconds from 8 a.m. to 9 p.m. while train services from Vishwavidyalaya to Jahangirpuri will be available with a frequency of 7 minutes 20 seconds, the official said.
> 
> With the commissioning of the new line, the stretch is now 17.36 km from Central Secretariat to Jahangirpuri and has 15 stations.
> 
> Source:- http://www.sindhtoday.net/south-asia/59138.htm


I really don't want to take away from the Delhi metro, because I think it is a really incredible building program, but the directors name is Sheila DIKSHIT. LOLOL :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## skdubai

ur point? anyways, she is not the director, but the Cheif Minister of Delhi...


----------



## metro-world

iampuking said:


> Deepest in Kyiv is 102m (330ft)...
> 
> Deepest in Moscow is 86m (280ft).
> 
> Even London's deepest is 58m (192ft).
> 
> Basically, 25m is nowhere near the deepest station in the world.


which station in Kyiv should be 102 m deep ??

the comment to add the 2 diffrent deepth 40m and 25 = 65 m is the way to iniciate mistakes which are then going around the world!
the unknowledge of an Indian newspaper writer should not go around the world in speculations...


----------



## pcrail

*Deepest Metro Station*

There should be also metioned
- Saint Petersburg (Leningrad), Station Admiralteyskaya: 105 m
- Pjöngjang: Station only 100 m, but some parts of the network at 150 m


----------



## pcrail

*First Bombardier metro train gets loaded in Germany*

In Germany the first Bombardier metro train for New Delhi gets loaded in a Russian airplain An-124. German news link.


----------



## satsk3

*New Trams*



todscreen said:


> Kolkata Tram











Courtsey: Wall Street Journal









Courtsey: asteroid b10









Courtsey: ilovekolkata.in


----------



## harsh1802

*Xposting*



IndiansUnite said:


> Line 3 extension to Noida - it should be functional by August



near the Akshardham Mandir
Copyright unknown










In Noida
Copyright Rohit Markande


----------



## harsh1802

*Xposting*



IndiansUnite said:


> HUDA city centre station on Line 2 in Gurgaon
> 
> render:


May 24
Copyright William Toll


----------



## harsh1802

IndiansUnite said:


> April 4 - Malviya Nagar station on line 2
> Copyright Andre


----------



## harsh1802

IndiansUnite said:


> Another Bombardier MOVIA train arrived in Delhi on May 27.


Pics copyright Getty Images








An underground train of the type Bombardier Movia is being loaded on May 26, 2009 at the airport of Leipzig/Halle in eastern Germany into a cargo plane of the type AN 124-100 of Antonov.


----------



## harsh1802

IndiansUnite said:


> Another Bombardier MOVIA train arrived in Delhi on May 27.


----------



## harsh1802

IndiansUnite said:


> Another Bombardier MOVIA train arrived in Delhi on May 27.











An Antonov cargo aircraft carrying a new metro rail carriage sits on tarmac at the cargo terminal of the Indira Gandhi International Airport (IGIA) in New Delhi May 27, 2009.


----------



## satsk3

*Bombardier MOVIA*



d_rk said:


> Bombardier Ad in TOI..


----------



## satsk3

*MOVIA-Made In India, Rolled out*



bhargavsura said:


> *Source: Hindustan Times*


----------



## satsk3

*METRO GOES GREEN*



d_rk said:


> ‘Made in India’ Metro rolls out
> Megha Suri | TNN


Savli (Gujarat): Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi on Friday flagged off what can be called the first truly ‘Indian’ Metro train, from a manufacturing plant near Vadodara. Henceforth, the facility will roll out one Delhi Metro coach a day and wheel it to the capital to cater to the acute overcrowding on the system due to shortage of trains and provide for the new lines opening as part of Phase II.
‘‘This is my third trip to this factory in the past 18 months. Slowly, India and the rest of the world will realize the importance of today’s event,’’ said Modi.

In all, the manufacturing unit belonging to Bombardier Transportation, will supply a total of 81 train sets comprising 424 broad gauge coaches to Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) by October 2010 at a cost of about Rs 3,000 crore. ‘‘This is a very proud day for DMRC. Only 24 months ago, in June 2007, we placed an order for 454 coaches with M/s Bombardier Transportation, with a stipulation that it can bring a maximum of 21 train sets from abroad. The company limited their imports to just nine train sets and set up a facility in Gujarat to manufacture the rest. I am very happy that we have achieved indigenousness so soon,’’ said E Sreedharan, DMRC managing director.
The day of the rollout — World Environment Day — is significant as the trains are environment-friendly in design. ‘‘We are gifting people an eco-friendly train. Surface transport vehicles contribute to nearly 84% to the carbon emissions in the atmosphere, followed by aeroplanes, which add another 15%. Rail-based transportation comprise for just 1% of these emissions,’’ said Modi.


The trains are energy efficient and the cost of the trains is also much lesser compared to their imported counterparts. Sreedharan added that India was trying to minimize costs further by standardization, and has even proposed to the government to make Metro coaches exempt from duties and taxes, otherwise a lot of Indian cities may not be able to afford Metro systems.
The new trains promise a more comfortable ride for Delhiites as they have been made after analyzing the problems with the existing coaches. ‘‘Based on the Phase I experience, we have made a lot of changes to the new coaches, said Rajeev Jyoti, president & managing director, India, Bombardier Transportation. The changes include an advanced braking system to keep the noise levels in check as the earlier coaches were very noisy. The airconditioning has also been improved so Delhiites can expect a cooler ride next time they board a Metro train. The bogie design has been improved and the flooring quality upgraded to ensure a smoother ride. Keeping in view the high security threat on the Metro, the coaches are also equipped with CCTV cameras to track unusual movement.

*The Delhi Metro currently operates across 78 km and will spread to over 190 km by 2010, making it one of the largest networks in the world. More than two million people are expected to travel by the Delhi Metro daily by next year making the timely delivery of coaches imperative.* 
The first Bombardier Movia train has been wheeled out of the Savli facility in a record 18 months from the time the factory was set up including the time taken to set up the factory. ‘‘This is the fastest in the 150 year old history of Bombardier, and a record even for us, said Stephane Rambaud Measson, president, passengers division, Bombardier Transportation.

The coaches are state-of-the-art — these have been made using the most advanced manufacturing technology such as spot-welding robots, being used for the first time in the country for rail carbody manufacturing. The coaches are about 35-40% indigenous, as a large part of the spare parts, have also been manufactured by local vendors.










*METRO GOES GREEN: The day of the rollout — World Environment Day — is significant as the trains are eco-friendly in design*


----------



## Lariabian

satsk3 said:


>


*I like it so much.

Reagards.*


----------



## satsk3

*MOVIA Rolling Out Ceremony*



IndiansUnite said:


> ^^


Video of the MOVIA train rolling out ceremony:





another video==> Clicky

Pics from the ET:









Dr Sreedharan, MD, Delhi Metro Rail Corp Coming out of Movia, The first Indian Metro Rail, which is being rolled out at Savli, Vadodara in Gujarat.









The trains promise a more comfortable ride for Delhiites as they have been made after analyzing the problems with the existing coaches.









Chief Minister of Gujarat, 'Narendra Modi' waves to a huge gathering while launching Movia at Savli near Vadodara. 









The trains are energy efficient and the cost of the trains is also much lesser compared to their imported counterparts.









The new trains include an advanced braking system to keep the noise levels in check as the earlier coaches were very noisy. The airconditioning has also been improved so Delhiites can expect a cooler ride next time they board a Metro train.









The bogie design has been improved and the flooring quality upgraded to ensure a smoother ride.









Metro rail coaches being manufactured by Bombardier at Savli factory in Vadodara in Gujarat.









The coaches are state-of-the-art - these have been made using the most advanced manufacturing technology such as spot-welding robots, being used for the first time in the country for rail carbody manufacturing. The coaches are about 35-40% indigenous, as a large part of the spare parts, have also been manufactured by local vendors. 









Stephane Rambaud Measson- President, Passengers Division- Bombardier Transportation gestures after Narendra Modi launched MOVIA at Savli.









Keeping in view the high security threat on the Metro, the coaches are also equipped with CCTV cameras to track unusual movement.









An engineer works on a Movia Metro Train at Bombardier Transportation at Savli.









Lower parts of metro rail coaches being manufactured by Bombardier at Savli factory.









India was trying to minimize costs further by standardization, and has even proposed to the government to make Metro coaches exempt from duties and taxes, otherwise a lot of Indian cities may not be able to afford Metro systems.


----------



## iampuking

"world's best metro train made in india" suspiciously looks almost identical to HK MTR trains.

Funny that.


----------



## Storm9

iampuking said:


> "world's best metro train made in india" suspiciously looks almost identical to HK MTR trains.
> 
> Funny that.


It is refering to the model of the train, its quite possible that HK MTR has the same model. So HK MTR then has the worlds best metro too.


----------



## iampuking

Storm9 said:


> It is refering to the model of the train, its quite possible that HK MTR has the same model. So HK MTR then has the worlds best metro too.


I'm failing to see your point here.


----------



## Storm9

iampuking said:


> I'm failing to see your point here.


The train is made by Bombardier in India and the same model of train might also be made in Bombardier in China...
Bombardier is a Canadian company, but by having a factory in India it lowers cost for the Indian market. 

Think of it this way you have BMW 3 series built in Germany(for world wide distribution), India(for Indian sales only), and China(for Chinese sales only). 

So a BMW built in India is the same as the one in China ..etc


----------



## Jai

iampuking said:


> I'm failing to see your point here.


You also failed to read the title correctly: "World's Best Metro Train *Now* Made in India", the implication being that this model is now also being produced in India, having been previously made elsewhere. 
_(Hint!: Bombadier isn't an Indian company.)_


----------



## iampuking

Storm9 said:


> The train is made by Bombardier in India and the same model of train might also be made in Bombardier in China...
> Bombardier is a Canadian company, but by having a factory in India it lowers cost for the Indian market.
> 
> Think of it this way you have BMW 3 series built in Germany(for world wide distribution), India(for Indian sales only), and China(for Chinese sales only).
> 
> So a BMW built in India is the same as the one in China ..etc





Jal said:


> You also failed to read the title correctly: "World's Best Metro Train Now Made in India", the implication being that this model is now also being produced in India, having been previously made elsewhere.
> (Hint!: Bombadier isn't an Indian company.)


Even if the design was made by an international company it still does not explain why the styling of the train is so similar to Hong Kong MTR (the trains that look they look the most similar are HK's K Stock trains made by Mitsubishi.) Where is their individual flare?

Anyway, i'm baffled why something so meidocre was posted in this thread, what kind of claim to fame is having an international corporation's factory in their country?


----------



## Abhishek901

iampuking said:


> Even if the design was made by an international company it still does not explain why the styling of the train is so similar to Hong Kong MTR (the trains that look they look the most similar are HK's K Stock trains made by Mitsubishi.) Where is their individual flare?
> 
> Anyway, i'm baffled why something so meidocre was posted in this thread, what kind of claim to fame is having an international corporation's factory in their country?


If you have looked at the older phase 1 stock, it looks quite similar to HK stock as both are made by same companies. And this new stock is better than phase 1 stock as it has better temerature control, are less noisy, have slightly higher speed and are smoother (as claimed by DMRC and bombardier). So definitely it is better than older stock and maybe HK stock as well (as it was similar to phase 1 stock).

Regrding the factory, it is one of the milestones to manufacture modern trains in India. Earlier BEML used to manufacture Delhi metro trains on Transfer of Technology. But this unit will manufacture trains for not only delhi but also for other u/c metro systems in India (if it wins orders)


----------



## iampuking

Abhishek901 said:


> If you have looked at the older phase 1 stock, it looks quite similar to HK stock as both are made by same companies. And this new stock is better than phase 1 stock as it has better temerature control, are less noisy, have slightly higher speed and are smoother (as claimed by DMRC and bombardier). So definitely it is better than older stock and maybe HK stock as well (as it was similar to phase 1 stock).


Bombardier trains in Paris, London, New York, etc. look nothing like each other, so I don't really think the same manufacturer is an excuse for unoriginality in design. I wasn't really arguing about the technical aspects of the train, more the aesthetics.



Abhishek901 said:


> Regrding the factory, it is one of the milestones to manufacture modern trains in India. Earlier BEML used to manufacture Delhi metro trains on Transfer of Technology. But this unit will manufacture trains for not only delhi but also for other u/c metro systems in India (if it wins orders)


It's my personal opinion that it's a complete non-story. Fair enough if you find it interesting.


----------



## harsh1802

*Source*


----------



## harsh1802

*Source*


----------



## harsh1802

*New Delhi Metro Headquarters*



Euromast said:


> [email protected]


----------



## India101

MG Road on March 11 

cipyright Sudeeshnairs


----------



## India101

*MG Road* on March 14

Coppyright Sudeeshnairs


----------



## India101

*MG Road* on March 21

Copyright Sudeeshnairs


----------



## India101

*MG Road* on March 28

Copyright Sudeeshnairs


----------



## India101

April 11
Copyright Sudeeshnairs


----------



## India101

April 18
Copyright Sudeeshnairs


----------



## India101

April 20
Copyright Sudeeshnairs


----------



## India101

*The Cubbon Road-MG Road-Brigade Road* on 20 April

Copyright Sudeeshnairs









*Anil Kumble Circle*


----------



## India101

April 22
Copyright Sudeeshnairs


----------



## India101

I skipped April to August . Check the thread in the Indian forum for more updates.

August
Copyight gb009
*CMH Road*


----------



## India101

June
Copyright b3ta


----------



## India101

copyright deepaktaunk


----------



## India101

Copyright Coolguyz


----------



## India101

Copyright Coolguyz


----------



## India101

Copyright Coolguyz


----------



## India101

Copyright Coolguy


----------



## Marathaman

Rajouri Garden. Copyright Mayank Austen Soofi


----------



## harsh1802

^^ Nice.


----------



## harsh1802

Euromast said:


> [email protected] Retroviseur


----------



## harsh1802

Euromast said:


> [email protected] Retroviseur


----------



## harsh1802

Euromast said:


> [email protected] Retroviseur


----------



## harsh1802

Euromast said:


> [email protected] Retroviseur


----------



## mrtfreak

Is Rajouri Garden one of the highest stations on Line 3? The one near the ring road if I recall correctly?


----------



## natarajan1986

^^
good work IU for bringing this to international :cheers:


----------



## patentneer

*Low Cost ... Really Low Cost ... 'Metro' ... Cocking A Snook @ Imported-Shimported ... High Cost ... Delhi Metro ... Nice ... & 100 % Desi ... AMAZING !*



naveenji said:


> *Rail Board seeks nod for MMTS 2nd phase *
> A proposal has been forwarded to the Railway Board a few days ago by the MMTS authorities seeking approval for the implementation of the second phase of the project.
> 
> Chief Minister Y S Rajasekhara Reddy has already accorded his approval for the second phase. It has been proposed to run trains on six routes under the second phase. They are: Secunderabad-Medchal (28 km), Falaknuma-Shamshabad (20 km), Secunderabad-Ghatkesar (19 km), Moula Ali-Sanatnagar (21 km), Moula Ali-Kachiguda (10 km) and Telapur-Patancheru (8 km).
> 
> The total cost for implementation of the project in the second phase is Rs 324.08 crore. Of this, two-thirds (Rs 216.53 crore) would be borne by the State Government and another one-third (Rs 108.27 crore) by the railways.
> 
> The works would start immediately after the Railway Board sanctions its approval for the second phase. Two new railway lines would be laid for the project. They are: A third broad-gauge line from Secunderabad to Ghatkesar (19 km) and a 7 km-line from the proposed Shamshabad International Airport and the Shamshabad railway station.
> 
> RAKES READY: The MMTS rakes are already available for introduction in the second phase. While orders were placed for 18 rakes to Integral Coach Factory, Perambur for the first phase, currently only nine rakes were being used. Nine rakes are kept ready at the ICF and they would be brought to Hyderabad prior to the launch of the second phase. Each rake would have six coaches and would be able to accommodate about 2,000 passengers.


... hehe ... wah ... ICF ... wah-wah ... Hyderabad ... keeping in mind Hyderabad is 1 of the oldest living ... and richest ... (... Nizam ... inventor of .... & inverse to .... the Gold obssessed Hindu culture ... inversely ... the pearl ... and later ... Diamond business, Globally ... hehe ... Hindu Kings wore Gold ... Muslim Kings ... Diamonds & Pearls ... hehe) cities ... baaatan nahin karte ... hum Hyderabaadi ... meaning 'karma' karte hai ... strong work ethic ... these Hyderabadiis bring to the table ... and originality, ingenuity and class ... :banana::banana::banana:

A few ... the Masters critical eye ... why no elevators ... both climbing and walking types ... why not walk-through rake ... even old trains from ICF are walk-through ... why not digital, cell phone enabled smart card ticketing, whynot last mile BHEL electric-minibus connectivity, and just for kicks ... what's with the ... baba-adam ... hehe ... re-inforced table fans on the ceilings of coaches (simple vents on roof will do nicely thank-you, Hyderabad weather is mild .. all you need is a breeze), the quarter (pauwwa .. hehe) glass entry/exit side channel barrirs ... who needs them?hno:

Some design elements look deliberate ANTI-NORTH ... anti Delhi Metro ... :bash:

Overall ... 1'st class, ... nice 'garden variety' style ... and given how rich Hyderabad Municipal Corp./AP Govt. is ... so humble ... real 'common man's' metro ... better than pseudo chic & God expensive Delhi metro.


----------



## todmill

^^^^ are you for real. i mean a simple line stating "good for hyderabad" should have been enough.


'good for hyderabad' btw


----------



## harsh1802

mrtfreak said:


> Is Rajouri Garden one of the highest stations on Line 3? The one near the ring road if I recall correctly?


I guess a Delhi resident could give you a more accurate answer.


----------



## harsh1802

Euromast said:


> [email protected] times zones
> 
> Rajiv Chowk Station at 6pm


----------



## harsh1802

*Maintenance*










*Source*


----------



## Abhishek901

mrtfreak said:


> Is Rajouri Garden one of the highest stations on Line 3? The one near the ring road if I recall correctly?


Yes it is the highest station; its platforms are 17 m above ground. And yes, it is near ring road.


----------



## Abhishek901

Why do we have this thread when there is another thread - Delhi Metro pics and updates which is very active.


----------



## harsh1802

Abhishek901 said:


> Why do we have this thread when there is another thread - Delhi Metro pics and updates which is very active.


Because the thread you are referencing to is in the Indian section. :|


----------



## harsh1802

Euromast said:


> [email protected] ani


----------



## skydrill

^^^^^^intelligent reply


----------



## zenith_suv

*Metro underground ops. over*

X-posted from SSC-I (orginally posted by Abhishek901)



> Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) on Monday completed construction of the last tunnel for the Phase II stretch from Lajpat Nagar to Jangpura. With this, tunnel construction for Metro in the city came to a close. The breakthrough for Phase II on Monday evening marked the completion of the final tunnel located on the Central Secretariat-Badarpur line.
> 
> Delhi Metro's Phase II spans across a total 125km, of which about 35km (28 per cent) is underground. Over the past two years, about 14 tunnel boring machines (TBMs) have been drilling the surface even as normal life has been going on in the city. "This is the highest number of TBMs to be used at a time in any city in South Asia. The TBMs conducted 30 tunnelling drives in record time and on three corridors Central Secretariat to Qutub Minar, Airport Express Line and Central Secretariat to Badarpur,'' said a DMRC spokesperson.
> 
> Now, all the underground stretches being carved out using TBMs, New Austrian Tunnelling Method (NATM) or cut and are almost complete. "Work involving NATM is already over and only small cut-and-cover portions remain which are expected to be completed in two months. Significantly, the tunnelling has been accident-free despite the magnitude of work and tight schedule,'' the spokesperson added.
> 
> All tunnels were created without anything being disturbed on the surface. But it has not been easy for DMRC. Engineers recall one of the most challenging operations in the city at Jor Bagh around September 2008, when a TBM carving out a tunnel between INA and Jor Bagh encountered an unforeseen rock in the way. It resulted in severe damage to some of the cutting tools and caused the cutter wheel to stall. Investigation revealed that the rock appeared to be in the form of a ridge of strong quartzite running north-south, roughly following the tunnel alignment.
> 
> "After exploring various options, it was decided to replace the soft ground-cutting wheel of the TBM with a suitable rock-cutting wheel. A rock-cutting wheel was obtained from abroad and installed after an intricate operation including digging a shaft very close to a residential area,'' said an official.
> 
> Finally, after three interventions to inspect and change cutter tools, excavation proceeded on the stretch in February 2009. But this resulted in a delay of about six months. But the original alignment was maintained and the tunnel was completed as designed and within tolerance.
> 
> On Monday, the last pre-cast segment rings of the underground stretch of Phase-II were erected by the last TBM for a distance of about half-a-kilometre.


The Times of India


----------



## zenith_suv

X-posted from SSc India , posted in SSC I by Illusionist

























> The Hindu Work in full swing at the underground metro tunnel between Jangpura and Lajpat Nagar, where the pre-cast segments (rings) were erected by the last Tunnel Boring Machine, in New Delhi on Monday. Photo: S. Subramanium


----------



## zenith_suv

> Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) employees work on the last-pre cast segments (rings) of the Phase-II underground tunneling project between neighbourhoods Jangpura and Lajpat Nagar in New Delhi on October 12, 2009. Delhi Metro erected the last rings by the Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) on the half kilometre stretch, with the ambition for metro lines to cover the entire National Capital Region for the 2010 Commonwealth Games.


Source - Daylife
































> Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) employees work on the last-pre cast segments (rings) of the Phase-II underground tunneling project between neighbourhoods Jangpura and Lajpat Nagar in New Delhi on October 12, 2009. Delhi Metro erected the last rings by the Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) on the half kilometre stretch, with the ambition for metro lines to cover the entire National Capital Region for the 2010 Commonwealth Games.


Source: Daylife.com 






















> Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) employees work on the last-pre cast segments (rings) of the Phase-II underground tunneling project between neighbourhoods Jangpura and Lajpat Nagar in New Delhi on October 12, 2009. Delhi Metro erected the last rings by the Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) on the half kilometre stretch, with the ambition for metro lines to cover the entire National Capital Region for the 2010 Commonwealth Games.



Source: Daylife.com 
























> Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) employees work on the last-pre cast segments (rings) of the Phase-II underground tunneling project between neighbourhoods Jangpura and Lajpat Nagar in New Delhi on October 12, 2009. Delhi Metro erected the last rings by the Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) on the half kilometre stretch, with the ambition for metro lines to cover the entire National Capital Region for the 2010 Commonwealth Games


----------



## New York Morning

Great pics! Lovely old city. Thank you)


----------



## hokomoko

I never imagining Kolkhota without these beautiful older trams...You all Kolkhota citizens should keep these on tracks and you should preserve them...


----------



## Henk

A Kolkata tram pic from my trip to Kolkata.


----------



## metsfan

Looks like a well used & appreciated system, keeps a lot of cars etc off the streets. Glad it's getting new rolling stock!

- A


----------



## Ashis Mitra

Recently, I found a very good link -http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calcutta_Tramways_Company

Thanks for great wishes for Kolkata tram.


----------



## Anshul

nice updates.!! Delhi is one big -BIG city which needed a metro. i am happy that the network has expanded tremendously and is still expanding!! nice design!!


----------



## India101

X-post!



IndiansUnite said:


> Took these while heading up to Powai in early Jan-
> 
> in Andheri..next to the airport road -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around marol naka/saki naka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of work is left as you can see.


----------



## IU

^sure, will do.


*December 2009 UPDATE*

loading testing underway:
Pics copyright Into_Salem


----------



## Bombay2Calcutta

Kolkata New Trams


----------



## Bombay2Calcutta

*Tram Store : Salt Lake City*
CC RajSurin


----------



## Bombay2Calcutta

*More Trams*


----------



## Bombay2Calcutta

*One More Tram*
CC: rohit


----------



## Bombay2Calcutta

CC udayshankar17










An Old Tram


----------



## downunder1

New trams look really good, my favorite being the Silver with Red and blue stripes. But my questions is why so many different colour schemes? Do they represent different routes/lines?


----------



## Bombay2Calcutta

© shameek_mukhopadhyay


----------



## Ashis Mitra

downunder1 said:


> New trams look really good, my favorite being the Silver with Red and blue stripes. But my questions is why so many different colour schemes? Do they represent different routes/lines?


The original color of old stocks was - top half cream & bottom half Grey with a green stripe on middle. They largely covered by advertising liveries. New front glass trams uses different schemes for more attraction and smart view. Recently four trams were colored like jersey of local football club - Mohanbagan, East Bengal, Mohammedan & a cricket club Night Riders.

The last photo is a replica of Melbourne's B-Class Tram.


----------



## bharatiya

just wondering if anythings happened here. Maybe theres another thread created?


----------



## Abhishek901

*New Bombardier trains (Broad Gauge)*

All pics copyright: Vishwas Ramdas


































*Interior of older stock*


----------



## Abhishek901

*Kashmere Gate station, yellow line*

Copyright: natur_free












*A station on Noida branch, blue line*

Copyright:Tarun Chopra


----------



## Abhishek901

Dwarka station, blue line

Copyright: vasa


----------



## Abhishek901

*Blue line*

Copyright: Keyurc











*Yellow line*

Copyright: Kate











Copyright: suhas


----------



## Abhishek901

All pics copyright: Nckl


----------



## Abhishek901

*Under construction Airport Express line*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



IndiansUnite said:


> *Pictures taken during the SSC Delhi meet in the last week of December*
> 
> view of the Airport Express Line from the the southbound side of the DGE-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view from the northbound side-
> 
> the metro emerging from the tunnel-


----------



## Abhishek901

*Under construction Airport Express line*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



IndiansUnite said:


> view from a FOB over the DGE. The metro viaduct passes over the exit for the domestic teminal-


----------



## Abhishek901

*Under construction Airport Express line*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



IndiansUnite said:


> more pics coming up soon.


----------



## Abhishek901

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



IndiansUnite said:


> view from on top of one of the flyovers-


----------



## Abhishek901

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



IndiansUnite said:


> looking back..


----------



## Abhishek901

*Under construction Airport Express line*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



IndiansUnite said:


>


----------



## Abhishek901

*Under construction Airport Express line*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



IndiansUnite said:


> heading towards Dhaula kuan..


----------



## Abhishek901

Train pulling in Chawri Bazaar station, Yellow line

Copyright: rjiacn


----------



## Abhishek901

*Yellow line*

All pics copyright: Kiran


----------



## Abhishek901

*Under construction Purple line*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



IndiansUnite said:


> Some pics of Line 6 (purple) near Moolchand Hospital on the Ring Road -
> 
> Signature Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moolchand station


----------



## Abhishek901

*Under construction Purple line*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



IndiansUnite said:


> *Video*: Moolchand station+Signature bridge over the Ring Road-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> station


----------



## Abhishek901

*Under construction Purple line*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



IndiansUnite said:


> u/c near Zamdrudpur/blue bells school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u/c near kailash colony - the piers are extra tall here so that the sound from the metro is diminished on ground level


----------



## Abhishek901

*Under construction Purple line*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



IndiansUnite said:


> you can see the Kailash Colony station in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kailash Colony station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went on top of one of the Mount Kailash towers. View of Nehru Place with the metro u/c in the foreground-


----------



## Abhishek901

*Under construction Purple line*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



IndiansUnite said:


> segment launcher-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking down-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the piers here are unique-


----------



## Abhishek901

*Rajiv Chowk, yellow line platforms*

Copyright: shadowsarah











*Rajiv Chowk concourse*

Copyright: ramesh.nair











*Blue line*

Copyright: AnitaWPANewDelhi











*Yellow line*

Copyright: Edit


----------



## Abhishek901

*Anand Vihar branch, Blue line (Line 4)*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



IndiansUnite said:


> Here are some pics of the new Line 4 on Vikas marg next Preet Vihar. This line opened up to the public on January 7.
> 
> The line passing over the Karkari more flyover-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The viaduct here is about 19m above the ground


----------



## Abhishek901

*Anand Vihar branch, Blue line (Line 4)*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



IndiansUnite said:


> *Preet Vihar station* on line 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking west-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking east (from where the train will arrive)


----------



## Abhishek901

Copyright: dlisbona












Copyright: mrbula


----------



## Abhishek901

*Blue line*

Pics copyright: bavdekar


----------



## Abhishek901

*Under construction Yellow line, Gurgaon*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



IndiansUnite said:


> Line 2 (yellow) in Gurgaon
> Copyright rajeshkumar5510
> 
> Garden estate/Guru Dronacharaya station-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the MG road near the IFFCO chowk-


----------



## Abhishek901

Pics copyright: monzy

*Blue line map*












*Rajiv Chowk station*


----------



## Abhishek901

*Pics of new Bombardier rolling stock (Broad Gauge)*

All pics copyright: sangita


----------



## rik_chatterjee

*MORE KOLKATA TRAM PICS *

http://picasaweb.google.com/rik.4007/KOLKATATRAMS#


----------



## skdubai

x posting from the Mumbai metro thread in the India Forum




IndiansUnite said:


> taken in december 2009, here's a top view of the carriageway looking east. That gap up ahead is the site of the Chakala station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^copyright projects monitor
> 
> 
> *March 24* - Chakala station site
> Copyright lonely wanderer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April 1* - WEH station
> Copyright lonely wanderer


----------



## skdubai

more...



sumant said:


> clicked some pics of the construction going on at andheri kurla road
> 
> Near Crisil house at andheri Kurla road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barriers removed setting up dividers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Saki naka





Ashis Mitra said:


> That's the real photo of the Mumbai's Metro, which will run in Mumbai in future. Now it is under testing in China.
> 
> Click this link for more details - http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...w/31/mumbais-beautiful-butterfly-emerges.html





think_different said:


>


----------



## skdubai

x-posting 



think_different said:


>





Abhishek901 said:


> It doesn't includes Green line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how the system will look by Sept 2010





IndiansUnite said:


> A couple of old but interesting images of the Airport Express line -
> 
> the tunnel near the IGI airport being constructed using the classic cut and cover method:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^copyright afcons
> 
> 
> a wide angle view of the parapet sheets near the DK station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^copyright sarkaritel
> 
> 
> Siemens mobility will be providing the baggage handling system at the New Delhi railway station and the Shivaji stadium station. Here's some info on the system from a Siemens press release:
> 
> 
> 
> an image of the internal mechanism of the Sibag baggage handling system in the baggage car:
> 
> ^click on it to view large





think_different said:


>


----------



## skdubai

some more...




Illusionist said:


> Good to see world recoganize good work of ours from time to time..
> 
> *Delhi Metro adjudged world's most improved metro*
> 
> 
> http://sify.com/finance/delhi-metro...-improved-metro-news-default-kd0pOehddib.html





Illusionist said:


> Daylife


----------



## harsh1802

^^ Nice Updates!


----------



## rik_chatterjee

a kolkata tram @ kolkata maidan tram stop


----------



## Bombay2Calcutta




----------



## Bombay2Calcutta




----------



## Abhishek901

*Pics of Delhi metro Airport Express*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



Indian Rockstars said:


> ALLRIGHT....we start from exteriors
> 
> 
> CopyRights: Indian Rockstars-SSC


----------



## Abhishek901

*Pics of Delhi metro Airport Express*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



Indian Rockstars said:


> There will be many pics....showing every side of the coaches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLIDING DOORS


----------



## Abhishek901

*Pics of Delhi metro Airport Express*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



Indian Rockstars said:


>


----------



## Abhishek901

*Pics of Delhi metro Airport Express*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



Indian Rockstars said:


> Some more of this BEAUTY


----------



## Abhishek901

*Pics of Delhi metro Airport Express*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



Indian Rockstars said:


>


----------



## Abhishek901

*Pics of Delhi metro Airport Express*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



Indian Rockstars said:


> And they keep coming...
> hehe


----------



## Abhishek901

*Pics of Delhi metro Airport Express*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



Indian Rockstars said:


>


----------



## Abhishek901

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread

*Interiors*



Indian Rockstars said:


>


----------



## Abhishek901

*Pics of Delhi metro Airport Express*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



Indian Rockstars said:


> ^^ Luggage counters


----------



## Abhishek901

*Pics of Delhi metro Airport Express*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



Indian Rockstars said:


>


----------



## Abhishek901

*Pics of Delhi metro Airport Express*

cross-posted from Delhi Metro pics and updates thread



Indian Rockstars said:


> Last set of pictures


----------



## Anshul

They are making the best metro!!


----------



## mrmoopt

Did MTR do any consultation work for Delhi Metro? CAF trains are also used on Airport services in Hong Kong. The choice of rollingstock from Bombardier and ROTEM are also an indication to my contention. MTR will purchase Bombardier rollingstock as of this year, and they currently use ROTEM stock as well.


----------



## Abhishek901

cal_t said:


> Did MTR do any consultation work for Delhi Metro? CAF trains are also used on Airport services in Hong Kong. The choice of rollingstock from Bombardier and ROTEM are also an indication to my contention. MTR will purchase Bombardier rollingstock as of this year, and they currently use ROTEM stock as well.


I don't think MTR consults Delhi Metro, in fact DMRC itself is consulting more than a dozen metros in India and abroad. However, Delhi metro was largely inspired from MTR right from the beginning, that's why it shares a lot of similarities with MTR. Also I think first batch of operators of Operation Control Centre (OCC) were trained by MTR. 

But having similar rolling stock is more of a coincidence IMO as even the loading gauge of the two metros are different. Delhi metro used broad gauge for its older lines and is using standard gauge for new lines. Delhi metro's Rotem-Mitsubishi broad gauge stock looks almost same as one of the stocks of MTR.










And the airport express of the two metros are also similar looking. I think the Rotem-Mitsubishi's standard gauge stock is the only rolling stock of Delhi metro which looks different from MTR.

How does the Bombardier stock of MTR looks like. Are there any pics of that ?


----------



## dwdwone

I just love that new subway car smell.


----------



## Anshul

This airport express line will improve the connectivity to the airport tremendously and most passengers traveling by railways will get easy transfer and access to the international airport.


----------



## Abhishek901

dwdwone said:


> I just love that new subway car smell.


smell ? lol


----------



## snapdragon

Abhishek901 said:


> smell ? lol


yes even i love that smell ,because before you enter the subway all you smell is 'piss' both human and bovine on the streets of new delhi. So it is truly refreshing :cheers:


----------



## Indian Rockstars

snapdragon said:


> yes even i love that smell ,because if you enter the subway all is smell is piss both human and bovine on the streets of new delhi. So it is truly refreshing feeling :cheers:


Yeah very true, You very much deserve this "REFRESHING FEELING"....same smell we people get when you comment....


Well anyways we hardly do take your comments seriously just like how bollywood take Rajpal yadav .....

I don't find the subways that full of smell..its actually getting better and better as commonwealth games approach...

cheers


----------



## Marathaman

^Its just his defense mechanism. He cannot afford to get emotionally invested in his country because he knows that it will never match his standards or ideas. Negating all the 'positive' aspects is just one way of doing that.


----------



## snapdragon

Marathaman said:


> ^Its just his defense mechanism. He cannot afford to get emotionally invested in his country because he knows that it will never match his standards or ideas. Negating all the 'positive' aspects is just one way of doing that.


:rofl:
:rofl:
Ma'am you sure can be funny


----------



## Marathaman

Ridicule, yet another defense mechanism....I'm right, am I not?


----------



## debayanlahiri

New trams do give Kolkata a boost.. but I still feel that we need dedicated tram corridors.. thats the only way we can use the tram network to its maximum potential.. and then it shall be able to run at its best speed..


----------



## snapdragon

Indian Rockstars said:


> Yeah very true, You very much deserve this "REFRESHING FEELING"....same smell we people get when you comment....
> 
> 
> Well anyways we hardly do take your comments seriously just like how bollywood take Rajpal yadav .....
> 
> I don't find the subways that full of smell..its actually getting better and better as commonwealth games approach...
> 
> cheers


All i can say is, I hope you have learnt your lessons.


----------



## snapdragon

Marathaman said:


> Ridicule, yet another defense mechanism....I'm right, am I not?


Hmm defense mechanism, trauma, self hate inferiority/superiority complex this and that....................................... Maybe the reason simply is New delhi streets actually smell of piss and yeah entering the subway is refreshing.


----------



## Indian Rockstars

snapdragon said:


> All i can say is, I hope you have learnt your lessons.


Lessons..?????? Don't worry losers like you are always on my Radar...

Talking about road in here....i saw you Pissing here with some pigs...hard to identify you among al...but afterall yeah i did..!!!

so kindly don't make our delhi roads so refreshing ....

tell me one thing how can a thing or that or humnn or .......whatever like "YOU" even survive....get lost man...such an unwanted element you are...!!!


----------



## snapdragon

Indian Rockstars said:


> Lessons..?????? Don't worry losers like you are always on my Radar...
> 
> Talking about road in here....i saw you Pissing here with some pigs...hard to identify you among al...but afterall yeah i did..!!!
> 
> so kindly don't make our delhi roads so refreshing ....
> 
> tell me one thing how can a thing or that or humnn or .......whatever like "YOU" even survive....get lost man...such an unwanted element you are...!!!


hmm okay thats the best you got .If so well done :applause: .Now as usual get lost


----------



## Indian Rockstars

snapdragon said:


> hmm okay thats the best you got .If so well done :applause: .Now as usual get lost


Grow up...and start respecting.!!!!


----------



## UD2

^^

grow up children.


----------



## binhai

+1. these indian trolls act so immature and should be shown the door.


----------



## Indian Rockstars

BarbaricManchurian said:


> +1. these indian trolls act so immature and should be shown the door.


Dude...chill you don't know about this guy....come to Indian threads and you'll know why we all indians react to this P**g in this way...anyways end of discussion from my side....and dare you call trolls....this thread is about india and delhi...soooo..!!!

thanks


----------



## binhai

there's no excuse for acting the way you did


----------



## Abhishek901

BarbaricManchurian said:


> +1. these indian trolls act so immature and should be shown the door.


How many pics have you posted in this thread before calling those people trolls which post hundreds of pics here. It would be better if you f*** off right NOW from this thread if you do not have anything constructive to post. This is not the first time you are trolling against India. If you do not mend your ways then get ready to face the music. I can tolerate this shit in skybar but not in INDIA RELATED THREAD. So just GET LOST from here.



Indian Rockstars said:


> Dude...chill you don't know about this guy....come to Indian threads and you'll know why we all indians react to this P**g in this way...anyways end of discussion from my side....and dare you call trolls....this thread is about india and delhi...soooo..!!!
> 
> thanks


Don't give him any explanation. He is one of the members of the troll club speaking shit about India.


----------



## particlez

*sighs* 

too bad a subway system is used as an excuse to bash the scapegoat of the month. accept the subway as a positive development.


----------



## binhai

Abhishek901 said:


> How many pics have you posted in this thread before calling those people trolls which post hundreds of pics here. It would be better if you f*** off right NOW from this thread if you do not have anything constructive to post. This is not the first time you are trolling against India. If you do not mend your ways then get ready to face the music. I can tolerate this shit in skybar but not in INDIA RELATED THREAD. So just GET LOST from here.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give him any explanation. He is one of the members of the troll club speaking shit about India.


since when have I trolled against India? if you want to show me examples feel free, otherwise you're just trolling against anyone who is not a complete shill for "incredible india" (snappy). Anyway I read the recent new york times article about the ND metro, and while I can't say I'm impressed yet, it's at least a very good start


----------



## particlez

go through the past few pages. notice how the chatter about the topic was interrupted by complaints about the stench of urine in the system? don't add any fire to it. 

and take the new york times with a grain of salt. they've also written pro-war editorials and praised the superiority of deregulated markets.


----------



## Abhishek901

particlez said:


> go through the past few pages. notice how the chatter about the topic was interrupted by complaints about the stench of urine in the system? don't add any fire to it.


+1. Those urine comments were only meant to provoke people as he always does and if somebody tries to stop snapdragon from doing that, BarbaricManchurian always jumps in snapdragon's favour and start calling others trolls.


----------



## varunshiv

Barbaric manchurian, snapdragon, trolls ... all this sounds like a Chinese restaurant in a Harry Potter book!


----------



## Indian Rockstars

varunshiv said:


> Barbaric manchurian, snapdragon, trolls ... all this sounds like a Chinese restaurant in a Harry Potter book!


hahahaha....yeaaah


----------



## particlez

well, at least they removed the previous post here. that's probably a more efficient way to do things.

conflating a subway with _____ societal ill just doesn't make sense. but then that doesn't stop it from occurring.

there's no point to wage internet flame wars. there are just too many obsessive compulsive types out there.


----------



## snapdragon

Abhishek901 said:


> +1. Those urine comments were only meant to provoke people as he always does and if somebody tries to stop snapdragon from doing that, BarbaricManchurian always jumps in snapdragon's favour and start calling others trolls.


They weren't meant to provoke anyone . It's not my fault if u like jumping around at everything you hear . Thats your insecurity . Anyway my comment was quite simple that the metros are quite refreshing coz u escape the smell of piss on the streets of new delhi. Is that not a fact :cheers:.


@Indian rockstars bro just cause you edit your posts trying to save your round bottom from not getting another ban. Does not mean the moderators can't see what you edited . Just a suggestion might be useful in future .

:rofl:


----------



## Indian Rockstars

snapdragon said:


> They weren't meant to provoke anyone . It's not my fault if u like jumping around at everything you hear . Thats your insecurity . Anyway my comment was quite simple that the metros are quite refreshing coz u escape the smell of piss on the streets of new delhi. Is that not a fact :cheers:.
> 
> 
> @Indian rockstars bro just cause you edit your posts trying to save your round bottom from not getting another ban. Does not mean the moderators can't see what you edited . Just a suggestion might be useful in future .
> 
> :rofl:



What are you mate ..??? laughing stock for everyone...keep up the good work...:lol:

And yeah don't give me shit about Mods here..come to Indian threads and comment coward kid..!!!

and STOP posting over here if you don't have anything sensible to post ...troll


----------



## snapdragon

Indian Rockstars said:


> What are you mate ..??? laughing stock for everyone...keep up the good work...:lol:
> 
> And yeah don't give me shit about Mods here..come to Indian threads and comment coward kid..!!!
> 
> and STOP posting over here if you don't have anything sensible to post ...troll



You find what i wrote funny hno: .Well whatever suits you.


----------



## Abhishek901

snapdragon said:


> You find what i wrote funny hno: .Well whatever suits you.


Will you stop trolling this thread. You yourself know that you are unwanted here but still you try to get some attention.


----------



## deasine

I've already began resorting to deleting posts and I'm not going to play catch up with you guys. The thread has went off-topic for about two pages now and it is going to end right now. Anyone that posts anything unrelated to developments of the New Delhi transit system or are worded to revoke negative, unwanted discussion, will be instantly suspended from the forum.

Following the last related post, someone pointed out the similarity between the New Delhi Airport Express and Hong Kong's Airport Express. Here's what the Hong Kong one looks like:









(Travelblog, 2009)









(當先生的實驗室/Flickr, 2009)


----------



## Abhishek901

^^ Almost same, except the seats. HK's seats have more cushion.


----------



## Indian Rockstars

deasine said:


> I've already began resorting to deleting posts and I'm not going to play catch up with you guys. The thread has went off-topic for about two pages now and it is going to end right now. Anyone that posts anything unrelated to developments of the New Delhi transit system or are worded to revoke negative, unwanted discussion, will be instantly suspended from the forum.
> 
> Following the last related post, someone pointed out the similarity between the New Delhi Airport Express and Hong Kong's Airport Express. Here's what the Hong Kong one looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Travelblog, 2009)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (當先生的實驗室/Flickr, 2009)



The coach is Exactly same as Delhi Metro coaches....each and everything /Details...except the seating....yeah Abhi pointed out correctly only cushions are the difference else...LCD positioning , Seat Handles, Baggage Counters , Window lines etc etc...


----------



## Frank H

Nice to see all the photos of Kolkata trams. Especially of the "modernised" ones, as it suggests that the system isn't on its last legs, as I've read so often.

Incidentally, can any Kolkatans give a list of the routes which are still running? The official website seems out of date on this.

Thanks to anyone who can answer this.


----------



## varunshiv

These seats are much nicer! I wonder if they made the DM seats the way they did for "Indian conditions" (for example in buses these kinds of seats get dirty fast), or they're going to upholster the DM seats before the line becomes functional (so what we see in the DM photos is just the skeleton of the seat). If it's for "Indian conditions", then they should really have upholstered and covered the seats with easily cleaned fabric, instead of the thin seats we see now!


----------



## niknak

varunshiv said:


> These seats are much nicer! I wonder if they made the DM seats the way they did for "Indian conditions" (for example in buses these kinds of seats get dirty fast), or they're going to upholster the DM seats before the line becomes functional (so what we see in the DM photos is just the skeleton of the seat). If it's for "Indian conditions", then they should really have upholstered and covered the seats with easily cleaned fabric, instead of the thin seats we see now!



I think it's better not to have cushioning in India...it would get dirty fast.


----------



## simcard

^^ the only way to keep seats clean is have no cushions at all, only plastic/rubber seats, but they will be harder and more uncomfortable, but more durable


----------



## mopc

How does this airport express work? Normal fare? Is there a pre-checking at the city's station?


----------



## Falubaz

If they made it the same way as in Hongkong, it would be WAY more expensive.


----------



## Abhishek901

mopc said:


> How does this airport express work? Normal fare? Is there a pre-checking at the city's station?


It's fare is about 7-8 times more than normal metro. It has city airport terminals at its central Delhi stations where baggage will be check in and loaded through automated systems. Passengers will get their baggage only after reaching their final destination once they hand over it to metro. Speed of the trains will be 135 km/hr compared to 80 km/hr for normal metro trains.


----------



## mopc

Abhishek901 said:


> It's fare is about 7-8 times more than normal metro. It has city airport terminals at its central Delhi stations where baggage will be check in and loaded through automated systems. Passengers will get their baggage only after reaching their final destination once they hand over it to metro. Speed of the trains will be 135 km/hr compared to 80 km/hr for normal metro trains.


Thank you, that's the info I needed. We're planning on implementing an airport express in Sao Paulo with the same characteristics - high speed, higher fare but advance check-in.


----------



## Suraj

The HK airport express seats are a little too plush, from personal experience. After sitting in a cramped seat for 14 hours across the Pacific, I'd prefer a firmer seat on the train. The integrated Octupus system is very nice though. When DEL T3 opens, I'll try out the airport express to see how it compares; it does look nicer from outside.


----------



## Abhishek901

mopc said:


> Thank you, that's the info I needed. We're planning on implementing an airport express in Sao Paulo with the same characteristics - high speed, higher fare but advance check-in.


I always wonder why Sao Paolo has gone slow in metro construction even after starting quite early in 70s. It should have built 300 km of metro by now with further construction in future given its huge population and traffic.


----------



## mopc

Abhishek901 said:


> I always wonder why Sao Paolo has gone slow in metro construction even after starting quite early in 70s. It should have built 300 km of metro by now with further construction in future given its huge population and traffic.


That was the effect of Brazil's financial meltdown and hyperinflation in the 80s and 90s. Today it seems the city will start to catch up as you can see in the Sao Paulo thread.


----------



## archnyer

Abhishek901 said:


> +1. Those urine comments were only meant to provoke people as he always does and if somebody tries to stop snapdragon from doing that, BarbaricManchurian always jumps in snapdragon's favour and start calling others trolls.


I simply cannot believe that!

Simply not possible!


----------



## archnyer

Abhishek901 said:


> I always wonder why Sao Paolo has gone slow in metro construction even after starting quite early in 70s. It should have built 300 km of metro by now with further construction in future given its huge population and traffic.


Agree 100%.


----------



## Abhishek901

archnyer said:


> I simply cannot believe that!
> 
> Simply not possible!


What ?


----------



## archnyer

What you say about Mr Manchurian. This man is an upstanding citizen of the Intertoobs.

[/sarcasm].

Hey, I actually agree with you.


----------



## binhai

TikiNYC, cyberstalking is not cool, seriously. GET A LIFE.


----------



## archnyer

Yep, delusional and a crazy madman.

Call the guy in the white coats!

BTW NEW DELHI ROX MY SOX!


----------



## ImBoredNow

Cross posting from The Delhi Metro thread in India Infrastructure and Transportation forum. 
Copyright: metrofreak


metrofreak said:


>


----------



## ImBoredNow

X Posting


Euromast said:


> [email protected] Indian Express





manish1 said:


> A couple of videos showing construction on the Badarpur Metro Line as well as the Badarpur elevated highway. The progress on the sarita vihar - mohan cooperative estate stretch seems to be slow. Considering the heavy and chaotic traffic here, it is creditable that both projects will apparently meet their september end deadline!
> credit - Ajay Gautam, video date - July 1, 2010


----------



## mopc

why do the trains run with their doors open?


----------



## bharatiya

^^ hahaha welcome to india. convenience takes priority no one wants to wait for the doors to open each time. just stand on the inside and you should be safe.... unless u want the breeze blowing thru ur hair


----------



## mopc

Great pics, what percentage of the system is underground? What is ridership now?


----------



## Abhishek901

mopc said:


> Great pics, what percentage of the system is underground? What is ridership now?


Total length is 190 km (including the lines which are under construction and will finish this september). 44 km of that is underground, 5-7 km is on surface and rest all is elevated.

Current ridership is around 1.1 million per weekday with around 125 km of operational length.


----------



## ImBoredNow

centralized pandemonium said:


> Nice pics, but is does not seem too crowded. I


I think these pics are relatively old but you are right. It's not overcrowded like Mumbai although appearantly 100,000 people ride it every day.
Here's the description from the official website:

MMTS is the intra city train service in the city of Hyderabad and Secunderabad. Used by more than 100,000 commuters a day, this prestigious service was started as a joint venture by the state of Andhra Pradesh and South Central Railways (SCR) in the month of August 2003. Covering more than 40 stations with around 84 services in the city, this service has been the heart of public transport system in the capital city of Andhra Pradesh. Each MMTS train is composed of General, Ladies, PH (Physically Handicapped), Vendor and First class of compartments serving needs of the various requirements/class of the people of this city. The MMTS service runs on high speed electric trains which makes the commute fast and efficient. 




Haber said:


> What are the plans for getting new and proper vehicles?


No plans. I think they'll just stay with these Indian Coach Factory rolling stocks. Believe it or not, these ones are among the more updated ones. But thankfully the Metro rails will be different.


samsonyuen said:


> Cool. Is this one of the more rich cities of India (with Mumbai and Bangalore?)?


Yes, after Bangalore, Hyderabad started sprawling because of it's IT connection. Many if not most Infotech companies have offices or Headquarters there.


----------



## ImBoredNow

XPost


Marathaman said:


> Karol Bagh station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/varunshiv/4808010255/sizes/l/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/varunshiv/4808013159/sizes/l/


----------



## Abhishek901

cc: psshyam456











cc: India Insights











cc: royskaria


----------



## Abhishek901

*Yellow line*

cc: Maciej Dakowicz











*Central Secretariat station entrance*

cc: Chamelea










*Dwarka as seen from Blue line*

cc: Krishna Mayya


----------



## Abhishek901

cc: royskaria










cc: royskaria










cc: royskaria


----------



## Abhishek901

cc: eelellehcim










cc: Vrj Crtns










cc: Aby Abraham


----------



## Kewl Batty

'X'-Posting from Chennai Metro thread. The Elevated part of the system is getting constructed at a good pace!



Arul Murugan said:


> *40days progress is well done by seeing the visual updates. :cheers:*
> 
> *May 25th 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *July 5th 2010*
> 
> 
> Arul Murugan said:
> 
> 
> 
> IRR Metro corridor pillar works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DKN
Click to expand...




Arul Murugan said:


> *works started on Anna Salai too. *





Arul Murugan said:


> works on for Anna Salai-Airport metro corridor too. Is the pillars going to be in right corner towards Airport from Guindy?





think_different said:


> dinamalar





darkprinz said:


> *This was taken near ambal nagar in IRR .. this machine was working out something ..guess this is piling machine rite ???
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This was near to the jafferkhanpet bridge from kathipara side *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I saw some men working with this machine ... c above that car .. i am sure this is soil testing type ... they were doing it in the banks of coovum underneath jafferkhanpet bridge...
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This one is near to udayam theatre ... Happy that they have started work till ashok nagar from kathipara side :banana:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And this is near Kathipara.the building u see in this pic far .. is new Hilton hotel ... additional note it looked very dull n old [ i meant hilton hno:exteriors].[IRR]*





Arul Murugan said:


> Soil test works extends to GST road.
> 
> Picture taken today
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Indian Sun said:


> Some more updates, taken near the Ambica Empire hotel in Vadapalani:





Arul Murugan said:


> *Soil testing on Anna Salai Metro corridor* :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinakaran





vijayvmail said:


> Source: Times of India, April 11 Chennai edition


----------



## ImBoredNow

Great Work IU, but why have you named it "Subway" instead of "Metro"? After all it is elevated in parts.


----------



## Sky Harbor

Just to ask: what would be the difference then between the Metro and the MRTS?


----------



## ImBoredNow

X-Posting
Originally posted by: Master of Disguise
Some pics of UNIQUE GK Metro station...it looks like a bunglow










they had no place to come up with a metro station.so this one of a kind metro station in delhi erects






































Originally posted by: Mihir

Trial Run of Airport Express


----------



## LAmarODom420

Are there plans for a Phase II?


----------



## ImBoredNow

^^Not yet since Phase 1 is slated for completion around 2014-2015.
But there will most likely be a plan for phase 2 released as construction for both corridors is in full swing.


----------



## ImBoredNow

More airport express line:
Courtesy of indian_army12 on imageshack


----------



## ImBoredNow




----------



## mopc

The airport express train is driverless, right?


----------



## ImBoredNow

^^Well there is a Driver but he doesn't really drive the train. He's more or less there for emergency situations where the computer might screw up. The train itself operates automatically.


----------



## Kewl Batty

Sky Harbor said:


> Just to ask: what would be the difference then between the Metro and the MRTS?


No difference. But Chennai MRTS was built by Indian Railways. They built 19 km over a period of 25 years  

Metro is a new rapid transit owned by State and Federal govt equally. They're planning to bring that MRTS under the new Metro system as well in about 3 years.


----------



## debayanlahiri

Ashis Mitra said:


> Oh Debayan, We are in really bad luck. Current ruling parties has destroyed all reserved tram tracks except the maidan area. They are intertionally destroying Kolkata tram. New stocks are just gimmicks.
> 
> Ranjitbabu is crying like Crocodile.


Yes Ashis babu, I completely agree with you. But the Kolkata Tram is our heritage.. I personally feel it should be redeveloped to have dedicated corridors with modern air conditioned trams, and if such thing is not possible in the city, it must be developed in the immediate suburbs atleast.


----------



## s.yogendra

*Some pics of Bangalore Namma Metro*



engineer.akash said:


> Copyrights Karnataka news


----------



## s.yogendra

*Delhi Metro:* Interior Pictures: Airport Express



himmat113 said:


> Interior Pictures: Airport Express. CC: Myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] DSC04175 by Himmat Rathore, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> DSC04176 by Himmat Rathore, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] DSC04184 by Himmat Rathore, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Falubaz

So Will the Bangalore metro be open soon or not? It was supposed to start service like at least 10.000 times now.


----------



## batman08

I wonder when it will open the subway in Bangalore?


----------



## s.yogendra

*Reach-1* - it can take some more time as per BMRCL Newsletter 

*97% of civil work is completed in all stations along Reach-1. works like Stabling shed/ Repair workshop/ Operation Control Centre (OCC) etc are in good progress and expected to be fully completed by August ‘
2011.*

link to BMRCL July 2011 Newsletter



Falubaz said:


> So Will the Bangalore metro be open soon or not? It was supposed to start service like at least 10.000 times now.


----------



## Falubaz

I really like the interior design of the trains but it looks more like suburban train than a metro train. Will the Bangalore Metro have larger distance between stations. More like RER?


----------



## Abhishek901

Falubaz said:


> I really like the interior design of the trains but it looks more like suburban train than a metro train. Will the Bangalore Metro have larger distance between stations. More like RER?


Interior pics are from Airport Express line of Delhi metro, hence this kind of seating.

Stations in Bangalore metro will be spaced apart normally as other metro systems (just over 1 km of average gap between stations).


----------



## Sopomon

s.yogendra said:


> *Delhi Metro:* Interior Pictures: Airport Express


Looks a lot like the interior of the HK airport express!
Figures, since they're both built by CAF.


----------



## Abhishek901

Sopomon said:


> Looks a lot like the interior of the HK airport express!
> Figures, since they're both built by CAF.


Exteriors too are much similar.


----------



## ImBoredNow

X-Posting from Indian Subforum


s.yogendra said:


> deccanchronicle





Mahesh Nanjunda said:


> BEML has delivered the first set of coaches to BMRCL. Pictures of the handing-over ceremony (*All pictures copyright KPN*)


----------



## ImBoredNow

Mumbai Metro Rolling Stock



KuwarOnline said:


> Mumbai Metro
> 
> cc mumbaimetro1.com


----------



## Vicvin86

*Bengaluru - Namma Metro*






Reach 1 opened on 20th October 2011.


----------



## Vicvin86

*Delhi metro*


----------



## sweet-d

whoa mumbai train cars look cool.


----------



## Vicvin86

Posted by IndiansUnite in India forum...



IndiansUnite said:


> I've made some maps for the first post of a couple of threads. To avoid cluttering the map, I've only shown a couple of stations. The black circles represent stations. I'll provide a link in the respective threads later.
> 
> For more detailed maps visit the respective threads.
> 
> *Kochi Metro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jaipur Metro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Navi Mumbai Metro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chennai Metro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bangalore Metro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hyderabad Metro* - click on it to view large
> 
> 
> 
> More maps will be placed here soon


----------



## sidney_jec

The Under construction Joka-BBD Bagh Metro in Kolkata. Posted by forumer debyanlahiri in Indian sub forum




debayanlahiri said:


>





debayanlahiri said:


>





debayanlahiri said:


>


----------



## sidney_jec

the under construction E-W metro in Kolkata. Posted by forumer tall_dreams in the Indian sub forum




tall_dreams said:


> *Near Karunamoyi*





tall_dreams said:


>





tall_dreams said:


>





tall_dreams said:


>





tall_dreams said:


> *Near Bikash Bhavan*


----------



## Ervin2

This is likely the oldest thread I have ever posted in.


----------



## MissonaryWF

Hi.
I traveled India in last January. I visited Mumbai, Aurangabad, Ahmedabad,
Delhi, Khajurajo and Agra by Trains.
At that time, I noticed that there are many variations of front-design on
EMU and MEMU fleets. Yes, full of varieties!
I took pictures of them all every time I found, and I'd like to share them.

the Mumbai EMUs;
With the full-sized indicator on the middle place and two tail lights.








With the full-sized indicator on the middle, and single tail light.








With the full-sized indicator on the lower place.








With the full-sized indicator on the upper place.








With the half-sized indicator on the upper place.








With the half-sized indicator on the lower place and no sunshade on the windows.








With two small front windows and half-sized indicator.








With one big front window.








A new EMU fleet.


----------



## MissonaryWF

Delhi EMUs;
With one large front window and one indicator inside.








With two shorter front windows, one longer one and two indicators over them.








With three same height small front windows and one indicator over them.








With many codes, two smaller front windows, one larger one and lights inside of them.








With one large window and two indicators inside.









MEMUs;
With two windows and lights inside of them.








With two windows and indicators over them.








With one large windows and two indicators over.








New one (on the right).









If you have pics of any other different version, I'd like you to share them.
Especially, I'm looking for the MEMU with "one large window and two indicators inside of" like this.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/Images/2008/11/3ad83942-5401-4ab5-aa93-b06d26cfb1a4HiRes.JPG
http://photo.outlookindia.com/images/gallery/20111201/railway_20111212.jpg

Thanks a lot and I'll be happy if you enjoy!


----------



## indiafakir

Great pics guys and gals! Thanks for the extraordinary effort made.


----------



## spongeg




----------



## ssiguy2

Great looking trains, congradulations Mumbai. 
It's great to see all the new monorail construction for true mass/rapid transit going on. Monorail seems to be getting the respect it deserves and as more systems get built in India, Brazil, China, S.Korea, Japan and other countries it's future is secure.


----------



## arthur.leao

spongeg said:


>


Pessoal do SSC India em peso acompanhando a inauguração pra dividir com os foristas depois :lol:


----------



## quashlo

A shame these never got posted...

*Bombay Railway: Part 1 (Pressure)*
A BBC Documentary 

Part 1






Part 2






Part 3






Part 4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqxeI_RggYg
Part 5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpicPQVl91c
Part 6: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sz8C_RektAA


----------



## quashlo

*Bombay Railway: Part 2 (Dreams)*
A BBC Documentary 

Part 1






Part 2






Part 3






Part 4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19zKRDlrFyg
Part 5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3j_-HbUuAM
Part 6: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMUoiA8RWqs


----------



## IanCleverly

Eurotransportmagazine.com said:


> *Keolis has been chosen by L&T Metro to operate and maintain the new Metro Rail in Hyderabad*
> 
> L&T Metro Rail (Hyderabad) Limited (LTMRHL), the SPV of Larsen & Toubro (L&T), the leading engineering and construction companies in India, has chosen Keolis to operate and maintain the new Metro in Hyderabad, India. This contract is initially for a period of 8 years (including 3 years of Consultancy and Pre operation phase) and can be extended for another 3 years.
> 
> This elevated metro will count 3 lines, 71 kilometres of tracks, 66 stations and 57 trains. The construction work for the entire network will be completed in 5 years in phased manner. The total network is expected to transport around 1.5 million passengers per day. The first section is expected to be commissioned within 3 years.
> 
> The Metro will be completely automatic using a state of the art signalling system. During the construction phase, the Group will act as a technical consultant for L&T Metro and assist them in reviewing the system’s design and give its perspective on vendor solutions for efficient operation.
> 
> "We are delighted that L&T Metro has decided to trust us. We have been working on this project for a long time to fully understand the local market’s needs and are happy that our expertise can benefit the population of Hyderabad", comments Bernard Tabary, International CEO. "This is an important step for Keolis, as it opens a new window of opportunities in Asia and strengthens our expertise across all modes of transport".


Read in full (as I've snipped bits out) Here


----------



## Woonsocket54

Mid-Day
http://www.mid-day.com/news/2012/may/270512-The-Rs-2700-cr-monorail-to-nowhere.htm



> *The Rs 2,700 cr monorail to nowhere *
> May 27, 2012
> 
> Ranjeet Jadhav
> 
> MUMBAI - There's no sweet treat at the end of the frustrating wait for the Monorail and Metro Rail construction that has forced you to put up with pollution and traffic snarls. Shortsighted planning means that the Monorail connects sparsely-populated areas instead of decongesting heavy traffic routes, while the Rs 2,356 crore Metro will only cut your travel by a few minutes
> 
> The Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority (MMRDA) undertook two ambitious projects — the Metro and Monorail — to solve the Mumbai commuter’s woes. However, the routes selected by the planning authority have raised some serious doubts, as commuters feel that the routes pass unfrequented areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Monorail*
> Phase I of the Rs 2,700 crore Jacob Circle-Wadala-Chembur (JWC) Monorail is between Wadala-Chembur, while
> Phase II is between Jacob Circle-Wadala.
> 
> Concerned Chembur resident, 24 year-old Karan Katyal, who works in an airline, said, “I really don’t know what the MMRDA was thinking while planning the routes. The Wadala-Chembur route is a flop idea, as there are hardly any commercial and residential colonies along this route. The MMRDA is likely to face a loss.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _In the Jacob Circle-Wadala-Chembur (JWC) Monorail, the Phase-I route starts from Wadala towards Bhakti Park and Mysore Colony before passing over Mahul creek. It then goes via the HPCL-BPCL refineries towards Ashish theatre. From here it will pass along RC Marg and end at Chembur _
> 
> According to Joint project director Dilip Kawatkar, MMRDA, the decision to implement the JWC line was taken after conducting a feasibility survey of how many people would use the line. “The best part about the monorail is that its four cars can carry 8,000 to 12,000 passengers per hour in each direction. One cannot say that we have not planned,” said Kawatkar.
> 
> However, MMRDA sources said, on condition of anonymity, “We will consider the responses to Phase I and Phase II of the JWC before starting work on the master plan because Mumbaiites feel that having a Metro network will be more useful than the Monorail.”
> 
> *Metro route*
> The 11.07-km long Phase I Versova-Andheri-Ghatkopar (VAG) and Phase II Charkop-Bandra-Mankhurd (CBM) are also garnering similar reactions. Commuters feel that this route will not be of much help as the Andheri Ghatkopar Link Road was only recently widened.
> 
> Ex-DMRC chief E Sreedharan, who had created the masterplan of the Mumbai’s metros, had suggested Colaba-Bandra-Charkop as the second phase, but the MMRDA went ahead with CBM first. Sreedharan said, “The MMRDA should have taken line 2 as Colaba-Bandra-Charkop, as the number of commuters going to south Mumbai is more than the number going towards Mankhurd,” he said.
> 
> Twenty-two year-old Andheri resident Ameya Sawant, said, “It will take just a few more minutes to reach Ghatkopar from Andheri by road as compared to the VAG. When there is not a big difference, why waste so much money on the project?”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The 11.07-km long Phase-I of the Versova-Andheri- Ghatkopar (VAG) Metro Rail_
> 
> Residents have also pointed out that many companies from MIDC, Andheri have relocated and this will also add to the drop in commuters.
> 
> “We took up this line, as the DMRC suggested it in the Mumbai Metro masterplan. It will bring down the travel time to 20 minutes from the 90 minutes it takes now. It will provide east-west rail connectivity for the first time,” said Kawatkar
> According to transport expert Jitendra Gupta, the Monorail route between Wadala-Chembur was selected because it was easy to construct the alignment on this route as the area had no obstructions. “The liner will be useless as there will be hardly any commuters on this corridor. The MMRDA should have considered constructing along arterial roads such SV Road, which would have helped reduce the pressure on the suburban railways network,” said Gupta.
> 
> The VAG corridor will be helpful, said Gupta, as it will provide east-west connectivity through a rail network for the first time. “The MMRDA should see to it that the work on the corridor is completed in stipulated time and the problem of parking vehicles around the station is solved,” concluded Gupta.


----------



## hmmwv

Mumbai Metro Line 1 rolling stock

Photo credit CSR Nanjing Puzhen


----------



## pleasant12

*mc*

its very nice this subject


----------



## Abinash89

Jaipur metro..pics by MOD


----------



## Abinash89

Mumbai monorail
pics by team bhp


----------



## Falubaz

http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/7443/bp208293large.jpg

Is it a double bridge to fit two different lines?


----------



## Abinash89

Yes, the upper tier for metro and lower one for vehicles.


----------



## lkstrknb

It's been a while since there has been an update. Are there any recent pictures or reports?


----------



## Abhishek901

Unfortunately, intl sections of Indian threads don't get updated frequently.


----------



## lkstrknb

Here is a link to the Mumbai Monorail Project page on skyscrapercity. It is updated frequently.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=608834&page=118


----------



## Abhishek901

That thread is in local forum. Here is the link to the subforum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1247


----------



## trainrover

quashlo said:


> Bombay Railway
> ...


Fascinating ... I've just stumbled onto this two-part series


----------



## ode of bund

I found this news which was dated August 27, 2012.

http://articles.timesofindia.indiat...ley-buses-transport-department-overhead-wires

Is Calcutta trolley-bus almost ready now?


----------



## vincyv

Abhishek901 said:


> That thread is in local forum. Here is the link to the subforum:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1247




The link to India transportation forum is here
*HERE* :cheers:


----------



## n20

Another 34 major cities in India in the process of obtaining approval to commence construction of Metro rail systems, as of January 28, 2013:



infra desperados said:


> Govt drafts new policy for Metro rail projects
> source
> 
> *Anticipating proposals to set up metro rail in 34 cities that have one million plus population, the Ministry of Urban Development (MoUD) has drafted a consolidated policy* that focuses on both public-private partnership and government funding models for the reference of state government. Most of the cities are in UP, Maharashtra, MP, Gujarat and Punjab.
> 
> "We have come out with this consolidated new metro railway policy, in case somebody wants to approach us for assistance in such projects. We keep getting lot of requests from state and city administrations. This will aid them in drafting their own feasibility reports," Sudhir Krishna, secretary, MoUD said.
> 
> The ministry however has supported the government-funded model as success rate of PPP model is yet to be ascertained. The policy stated that PPP is supported where the corridor is mostly elevated and ridership quite high.
> 
> "Globally only 18 per cent of metro rail projects have been taken up under PPP model and that PPP experience in India is limited and to be observed for some more time before any conclusion can be drawn, the MoUD prefers government funding with equity participation by the government of India," the policy noted.
> 
> "So far we are working on the proposals forwarded by cities like Ludhiana, Pune, Chandigarh, Guwahati, Nagpur, Ahmedabad and Surat to name a few," said Krishna.


----------



## Abinash89

Gurgaon Metro | Rapid Metro Rail Gurgaon (RMRG)
India's first private metro service


----------



## Abinash89

^^
copyright cbklem
X-posting from SSCI








































from the website


----------



## Abinash89

^^cc KuwarOnline


----------



## Abinash89

Hyderabad metro
X-posting from SSCI


----------



## Abinash89

Mumbai monorail
CC- Mangesh








cc E R


----------



## Abinash89

Pics by Coolguyz
























CC: Somebody from Louis Berger Inc. (no name mentioned)


----------



## SIMSI

I found last year a hudge construction of monorail in Chennai from the airport to the city center, any update?


----------



## Abhishek901

^^ That's a metro. You can find updates on the local thread here


----------



## SIMSI

Thank you. I was there last year and seemed to me very impressive!


----------



## n20

^^ Wow, very nice updates on this page!
Thanks for sharing them, Abinash89.

Mumbai Monorail and Gurgaon Metro will likely open within the next few months; in fact, they may even commence operation next month! 

There are so many urban mass rapid transit systems under construction and / or approval or existing networks being expanded in India presently that it's quite mind-boggling.

However, I believe the real big boom in urban transit in India will happen towards the end of this decade.


----------



## Abinash89

^^My pleasure !


----------



## Abinash89

Mumbai Metrorail
Pics by Coolguyz


----------



## n20

PRT (Personal Rapid Transit) is presently under stages of approval in the following two cities in northern India, in a bid to reduce / eliminate car-based travel:-

(1) Gurgaon (Haryana State)
(2) Amritsar (Punjab State)



Krishnamoorthy K said:


> *Building a new urban India: $90 bn Delhi Mumbai Industrial corridor is now underway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Mar, 2013
> Text compiled by: ET Bureau
> Source: DMIC, World Economic Forum & reports
> 
> *A personal rapid transport system to eliminate cars in future*
> 
> All transport nodes in these cities are being designed to be within ten minutes of walking from residential and commercial areas. DMIC is developing rail and bus transport systems in phase I, and light rail in the later phases.
> 
> There will be new options available around the world after that, like a personal rapid system (PRT). They are small automated vehicles moving on dedicated tracks, and they are being tried in some cities around the world, including Amritsar in India. Urban experts think that PRT will eliminate cars in future cities.
> 
> 
> 
> Check slideshow for pictures.
Click to expand...


----------



## Abinash89

Mumbai metro
cc shel_d


----------



## Abinash89

delhi Metro
cc :KuwarOnline


----------



## Abinash89

Bangalore Namma Metro
Pics by :sfs


----------



## Abinash89

Chennai metro
pics by joejas


----------



## Abhishek901

Jim856796 said:


> I just saw that, according to the official website of the Navi Mumbai Metro, the capacity of the rolling stock for the Navi Mumbai Metro will be 1,125 passengers for a three-coach train and 2,250 passengers for a six-coach train, and each coach will have a length of 22 metres. It means there is a maximum of 375 passengers for one coach.
> 
> By comparison, the capacity of a train of the Mumbai Metro will be 1,100 passengers (in a four-coach train. It is unknown what the length of a four-coach train of the Mumbai Metro is (though Mumbai Metro stations' platforms have a length of 136 to 140 metres).
> 
> Is there any reason how a train in the Navi Mumbai Metro can have more capacity than a train in the Mumbai Metro?
> 
> (I'm talking maximum capacity of a metro's train.)


I doubt the figure of 1100 for 4 coach train of Mumbai metro.


----------



## Pals_RGB

85319220


----------



## Pals_RGB

*Chennai Monorail*

X-posting



AdityaNarayan said:


> The Monorail has gathered such a fast pace since the Governor's address in the Assembly that it was hard to believe whether there existed a Monorail plan at all before that! Metro Transport Corporation (Our dear MTC) has pushed RFQ just a few days back and now set deadlines for completing various stages of the project so that the bidder can execute the project in a timely manner, ensuring fast delivery. Today's Times of India article showed how the government is going to execute the Monorail project from hereon. Cheers to Jaya and Cheers to Chennai. P.S. Thank God Metro Phase II is still on track too - she didn't turn out as anti-infra as she seemed a few months ago! :cheers:
> 
> 
> Monorail Plan 974  by CR Aditya, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB

*Yamuna Expressway City to get metro rail soon *













> Yamuna Expressway Industrial development Authority has approved the metro rail project between the proposed metro station at Pari Chowk till sector 18 and 20, the first residential sectors of the authority being developed where over 21000 allotments have been done.
> 
> 
> PC Gupta, Chief Executive Officer,YEIDA, said on Wednesday. that the Detail Project Report will be prepared by Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) mentioning the cost of the project, passenger volume projections and project viability.
> 
> 
> "On getting the DPR, the project will be implemented on priority as we want project implementation before allottees construct houses and start living here. Metro alighnment would be parallel to Yamuna expressway", he said.
> 
> 
> He said total metro rail route length would be around 21 kilometer from zero point of Yamuna Expressway on Noida- Greater Noida Expressway. Around six kilometre route will be in Greater Noida city area and the rest in Yamuna Expressway city area, he said.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Noida board has earmarked Rs.1500 crore for the period 2014-15 for metro project between Botanical Garden and Kalindi Kunj.
> 
> 
> DMRC has started work on the project and was constructing bridge along Kalindi bridge on Yamuna river for the metro rail connectivity between Noida and Delhi route.
> 
> 
> Greater Noida Industrial Development Authority board has approved the DPR and MoU of proposed Metro rail project connecting Noida and Greater Noida. The Board has approved Rs.300 crores for metro project to be spent in 2014-15.


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^ Another article on local languages

*यमुना एक्सप्रेस-वे शहर में भी दौडेग़ी मेट्रो*



> ग्रेटर नोएडा ! नोएडा से ग्रेटर नोएडा के बाद अब यमुना एक्सप्रेस-वे शहर तक मेट्रो जाएगी। पहले चरण मेें परी चौक से सेक्टर 22 तक मेट्रो लाने की योजना तैयार हुई है। यमुना एक्सप्रेस-वे प्राधिकरण ने बुधवार बोर्ड बैठक में मेट्रो को मंजूरी दे दी है। नोएडा व ग्रेटर नोएडा के बाद अब यमुना एक्सप्रेस-वे शहर को मेट्रो से जोडने की योजना तैयार हो गई है। यमुना एक्सप्रेस-वे शहर तक मेट्रो जाने पर फार्मूला वन ट्रैक व प्रस्तावित नाइट सफारी परियोजना को इसका लाभ मिलेगा।
> बोर्ड बैठक की जानकारी देते हुए यमुना एक्सप्रेस-वे प्राधिकरण के मुख्य कार्यपालक अधिकारी पीसी गुप्ता ने बताया कि नोएडा व ग्रेटर नोएडा तक मेट्रो परी चौक तक आ रही है। यमुना एक्सप्रेस-वे शहर में यातायात को सुगम बनाने के लिए परी चौक से यमुना शहर को मेट्रो से जोडने की तैयार की गई है। पहले चरण में परी चौक से मेट्रो सेक्टर 22 तक जाएगी। सेक्टर रबूपुरा क्षेत्र के मिर्जापुर गांव के पास है। उन्होंने बताया कि मेट्रो ट्रैक की लंबाई करीब 23 किलोमीटर होगी। यमुना एक्सप्रेस-वे के किनारे से होकर मेट्रो जाएगी। मेट्रो के निर्माण को लेकर दिल्ली मेट्रो रेल कॉरपोरेशन को डिटेल प्रोजेक्ट रिपोर्ट व टीईएफआर तैयार करने का जिम्मा देने का निर्णय लिया गया है। डीएमआरसी मेट्रो संचालन को लेकर फिजिविलटी रिपोर्ट तैयार करेगी। डीपीआर तैयार होने के बाद पता चलेगा कि 23 किलोमीटर ट्रैक के निर्माण पर कितना खर्च आएगा। ट्रैक का निर्माण यमुना एक्सप्रेस-वे के बराबर होगी।
> 'जापानी गुडिया' के आने से विकास को लगेंगे पंख
> यमुना एक्सप्रेस-वे शहर तक मेट्रो का निर्माण होने पर आसपास क्षेत्र में विकास को गति मिलेगी। साथ ही भविष्य में यमुना एक्सप्रेस-वे के बराबर आगरा तक मेट्रो ले जाने का विकल्प तैयार हो जाएगा। सबसे खास बात यह है कि मेट्रो की घोषणा होने से यमुना एक्सप्रेस-वे क्षेत्र में प्रापर्टी की कीमतों में उछाल आएगी। जेवर में प्रस्तावित अंतरराष्ट्रीय एयरपोर्ट की योजना रद होने से आसपास के लोगों को काफी निराशा हाथ लगी। मेट्रो के आने से अब एयरपोर्ट की कमी दूर हो जाएगी। दिल्ली से यमुना एक्सप्रेस-वे शहर तक सफर आसान हो जाएगा। एफ-वन रेस के दौरान मेटा्रे से बुध्द इंटरनेशनल सर्किट तक आने काफी सहूलियत होगी और इसका फायदा बुध्द इंटरनेशनल सर्किट को भी मिलेगा। इस निर्णय के बाद यहां के प्रॉपर्टी बाजार में भी काफी तेजी आने की उम्मीद है।


----------



## Pals_RGB

Metro has been proposed for Vijayawada-Guntur-Tenali-Mangalagiri as well.


----------



## Pals_RGB

*Another news related to Metro from last week*

Ministry of Urban Development12-February, 2014 11:38 IST
*Pune Metro Rail Project gets ‘in principle’ approval of Union Urban Development Ministry*



> Mr. Kamal Nath, Union Minister of Urban Development and Parliamentary Affairs has accorded ‘in principle’ approval to the Pune Metro Rail Project. *Pune Metro Rail Project will cover a length of 31.51 km along two corridors viz. Corridor-1 covering 16.59 km from PCMC to Swargate and Corridor-2 covering 14.92km from Vanaz to Ramwadi.*
> 
> This Metro Rail Project will improve the public transport system in the city of Pune. The project aims to provide a world class state of the art metro rail system on pattern of Delhi Metro. In-principle approval of the project by the Government of India (GoI) will enable the State Government to take necessary action required for early implementation of the project.
> 
> Government of Maharashtra (GoM) has proposed to implement the project through a Special Purpose Vehicle, equally and jointly owned by GoI and GoM.
> 
> NB/PS
> (Release ID :103518)


----------



## dimlys1994

Today:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/nagpur-metro-approved.html
> 
> *Nagpur metro approved*
> 17 Feb 2014
> 
> INDIA: The government has given final approval to the Nagpur metro, which will see two lines totalling 38 km opening by 2020. The first route is to connect Automotive Chowk with Mihan, where an international airport is being built. The second would run between Prajapati Nagar and Lokmanya Nagar.
> 
> The Rs86·8bn project would be developed as a 50:50 public-private partnership. The central and Maharashtra state governments would each provide 20% of the funding, and Nagpur Municipal Corporation would provide 5%. The remaining 5% public contribution would come from lead developer Nagpur Improvement Trust. This organisation will be replaced by Nagpur Metro Railway Corp, a special purpose vehicle, when it is established. Delhi Metro Rail Corp carried out the feasibility study.


----------



## Jim856796

Abhishek901 said:


> I doubt the figure of 1100 for 4 coach train of Mumbai metro.


Yeah, I thought a 1,200 figure for Mumbai Metro's trains sounded better (with 300 passengers to a coach). What should the figure for a Mumbai Metro train be, especially considering Mumbai's large population density?


----------



## Abhishek901

Delhi metro's coach of 3.2 m width has a capacity of 350. Mumbai metro has same width and I think length is also similar. So 350 would be my guess.


----------



## Jim856796

^^Actually, the width of Mumbai Metro's trains is 2.9 metres, but I agree with you on 350 passengers to a coach.

400 passengers to a coach would probably just be pushing it though, but based on the severe overcrowding on the Mumbai Suburban Railway, it's probably inevitable (predictable).


----------



## Pals_RGB

*Lucknow Metro* : *Uttar Pradesh government lays foundation*

http://post.jagran.com/uttar-pradesh-government-lays-foundation-of-lucknow-metro-project-1393913321



> Under the first phase, the metro line would to be constructed between Lucknow airport to Munshipullia.
> 
> Akhilesh said that the public transport is a necessity for rapidly expanding cities and metro was the best system. He expressed confidence that metro would become operational in Lucknow within next three years.
> 
> "Today metro project has been started in Lucknow and it marks the beginning of a new era of development. Picture of cities where metro started has changed. Metro is a necessity," he said.
> 
> He also expressed his gratitude towards Metro Man Padma Vibhushan E Sreedharan for associating with Lucknow Metro Rail Corporation as consultant.
> 
> In the first phase of the project, around 23 km route would be constructed from Amausi to Munshipullia under North-South corridor. It would be completed by March 2018.
> 
> In the second phase, construction of 11 km route would be undertaken between Charbagh and Vasant Kunj, which would be completed by March 2019.
> 
> Total 22 metro stations would be constructed under the project with an estimated cost of Rs 13,000 crore.


----------



## Pals_RGB

*Ahmedabad metro* : *MEGA board approves fresh DPR

*http://www.business-standard.com/ar...edabad-metro-rail-project-114022801106_1.html


> After the announcement of the new route for Ahmedabad Metro, the Board of Metro-Link Express between Gandhinagar and Ahmedabad (MEGA) has approved its fresh detailed project report (DPR). The DPR has been prepared by Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) and has now been forwarded to the Centre for further approvals.
> 
> *MEGA has proposed to build metro rail network for Ahmedabad city with route length of about 36 km comprising of 32 stations. New routes were announced recently after a new management took over the reins of MEGA in 2013.*
> 
> The revised routes will now serve for East-West corridor from Thaltej gam to Vastral with one maintenance depot at New Cotton Mill premises, whereas North-South line will serve APMC, Vasna to Motera with one maintenance depot at Vasna area.
> 
> MEGA will be operational on standard gauge with designed speed of 80 KMPH.
> 
> Initially 3 car train will be operational which will be gradually increased to 6 cars as per the demand. Under the new management, the total project cost now also stands revised at Rs 10,000 crore down from the previous Rs 19000 crore. However, MEGA intends to retain the original deadline for the project to be operational at 2018, construction work for which will start in 2014.
> 
> According to MEGA, while the permanent land requirement for stations, depot, casting yard, ramp and running section is around 77.406 hectares, the company will need another 10 hectares for property development.


----------



## dragon4040

WOW! India Seems to be progressing on a metro building spree...So how many cities have approved and begun construction by now? It should be around 8+ isn't it...


----------



## Abhishek901

At last the govts realised the need for building metros. 4 cities have operational metros and 6 others have their first metro under construction. 3-4 other cities may begin construction this year.


----------



## Pals_RGB

*Noida Metro* : *Gets Centre’s nod, to come up by 2017*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...d-to-come-up-by-2017/articleshow/34503253.cms



> The long-awaited Metro rail link between Noida and Greater Noida has got a green signal from the urban development ministry. In a board meeting held on Wednesday, the ministry approved Delhi Metro Rail Corporation's (DMRC) appointment as a consultant for the project on a turnkey basis, sources said. The 30km link will be built at a cost of about Rs 5,000 crore.
> 
> Construction work on the new link will commence after a memorandum of understanding (is signed between the Noida Authority and the DMRC, sources said. Terms of the MoU have already been approved and submitted to the UP government in Lucknow for its approval.According to officials of the Noida Authority, the MoU is likely to be signed after the general elections while work could begin in the next two months.
> 
> Since former Delhi CM Sheila Dixit was opposed to the DMRC working outside the capital, the Authority had last year decided to form the Noida Metro Rail Company (NMRC) to construct this 30km line. Officials said that in view of the enormous passenger pressure on the Delhi-Noida route and a projected population of over 15 lakh in Noida and around 12 lakh in Greater Noida by 2031, a clean and efficient public transport facility, matching the transport infrastructure of Delhi, is urgently needed in the region.
> 
> *A total 22 stations are proposed on the route - 13 on ground and seven elevated. Two stations at Knowledge Park-I and sector Delta-1 in Greater Noida are planned for future expansion. Starting from Noida City Centre in Sector 32, the proposed Metro corridor will head towards Greater Noida through stations in sectors 50, 51, 78, 101, 81, 83, 85, 137, 142, 143, 144, 147, 149 and 153. It enter Greater Noida through Knowledge Park-II and cross Pari Chowk and sectors Alpha-1 and 2 before terminating at a station proposed near Knowledge Park-IV in Greater Noida. The entire route will be an elevated track.*
> 
> This project is expected to be completed by 2017, officials said. Noida had first approved the detailed project report of the link in 2010. But since then, the project has remained in limbo. Earlier, the Authority had planned to build this Metro link on public private partnership model, but now the two industrial authorities of Noida and Greater Noida will fund this project.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Bloomberg Businessweek:



> http://www.businessweek.com/news/2014-06-02/mumbai-jostles-with-jaipur-in-india-s-belated-metro-push
> 
> *Mumbai Jostles With Jaipur in India’s Belated Metro Push*
> June 03, 2014, by Bhuma Shrivastava and Anurag Kotoky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Commuters stand in doorways while they wait to disembark from a train as it arrives at Churchgate Station near the financial district of Mumbai on April 4, 2014. Photo by Vivek Prakash/Bloomberg_
> 
> Add up all the metro-rail track in India -- population, 1.2 billion -- and it’s still less than in New York City.
> 
> Now, after decades of neglect, local leaders have embarked on India’s most ambitious urban construction project: 22 cities plan to build or extend subways at a projected cost of about 2 trillion rupees ($33 billion), according to Bloomberg News calculations based on official estimates.
> 
> Newly elected Prime Minister Narendra Modi, who has promised bullet trains and reduced dependence on cars, is set to give a push to infrastructure investment. The need is urgent in a country already choking on emissions and congestion. The Asian Development Bank estimates that overloaded roads shave at least 2 percent off the economic output of India and every other Asian nation.
> 
> By 2031, the population of India’s biggest cities will almost triple to 277 million -- more than the current population of Indonesia, the world’s fourth-most populous nation -- from 108 million in 2001, Barclays Bank Plc projects.
> 
> “We are way behind,” said Rajeev Jyoti, head of the railway business at Larsen & Toubro Ltd. (LT), which is building the metro in Hyderabad. “Mass-transit systems have to be thought of 30 years in advance. In India, it is always about just playing catch up,” said Jyoti, who previously headed Bombardier Inc. (BBD/B)’s transport unit in India.
> 
> _New Delhi Track_
> 
> The country now has about 225 kilometers (140 miles) of metro rail lines, almost all accounted for by New Delhi’s 190 kilometers. That compares with about 1,700 kilometers in China and New York City’s 1,062 kilometers of passenger track.
> 
> India needs to increase its total more than 10 times to at least 2,500 kilometers by 2031 to accommodate the expected surge in intracity commuters, reduce pollution and cut road fatalities, according to Venugopal Garre, Manish Agarwal and Saurabh Mishra, Barclays Bank analysts in Mumbai.
> 
> “We definitely see a major push for growing and developing metro-rail projects,” said Bharat Salhotra, managing director at Alstom SA (ALO)’s India transport business. “India is really on the cusp of urban transformation.”
> 
> The city with the most at stake is Mumbai, which has a population of more than 18 million and only a 12-kilometer metro that is yet to open. Mumbai Metro One Pvt., the Reliance Infrastructure Ltd.-controlled venture that will operate the metro, plans to open the elevated line linking the northwestern suburb of Versova to Ghatkopar near the airport “seven days” after it receives the approval pending from the country’s Railway Board.
> 
> Jaipur, gateway to the tourist destination of Rajasthan, will begin operating a 12-kilometer stretch of its $1.6 billion, 33-kilometer metro later this year.
> 
> Kolkata, the first Indian city to open a metro -- in 1984, more than three decades after it was conceived -- runs service on about 25 kilometers of underground, elevated and surface-level track.
> 
> “In the three big metros -- Delhi, Mumbai and Kolkata -- metro transit systems were planned when the city was already choking,” Larsen’s Jyoti said. “The tier-two cities have taken the cue and are planning ahead. That is the only good news. Hopefully, they will also find funds for financial closure and have strong project-management skills.”
> 
> Two other southern Indian cities also are building: Chennai, a port that has become a hub for car manufacturing with Ford Motor Co. and Hyundai Motor Co. plants, and Hyderabad, where Microsoft Corp. has a development center. Operations are projected to commence between 2015 and 2017.
> 
> _Planning Stage_
> 
> Close behind are Kochi in southern Kerala state, Pune in the west and Lucknow, the capital of India’s northern Uttar Pradesh state, according to the Barclays Bank report. Among those at the planning stage are Guwahati in northeastern Assam state and Ahmedabad, in western Gujarat state.
> 
> Kolkata, Bengaluru, which was earlier known as Bangalore, and New Delhi are all expanding their networks.
> 
> Others planning or building their first metro services are Vishakapatnam, Surat, Bhopal, Nagpur, Raipur, Indore, Kozhikode, Patna, Gurgaon and Navi Mumbai.
> 
> “The success of Delhi Metro, particularly its financial sustainability, has brought about a virtual metro revolution in the country,” said E. Sreedharan, principal adviser to the Delhi Metro Rail Corp. who is known as India’s “Metro Man” in the local media. “The key factor for taking up metro construction is the availability of funds, particularly soft loans, which have now become scarce. Neither the state governments nor the central government have the capacity to fund metro projects.”
> 
> _Land Acquisition_
> 
> Perhaps the biggest hurdle they all face is acquiring land for the projects. Mumbai Metro said it received its last “constructible right of way” in February, after a delay of more than six years from the original schedule.
> 
> “Acquiring land in smaller cities is a very politically sensitive subject,” said Harish Dhingra, chief country representative at Montreal-based Bombardier’s India transportation business. “That is why, if you leave out Delhi, all other metro projects are delayed by six months to two-to-three years. This is mainly because of the land.”
> 
> The third-biggest maker of train equipment, which spent more than 30 million euros ($41 million) to build a railcar plant in Vadodara in 2007, has supplied more than 600 cars and almost a third of the signaling systems for the Delhi metro, according to Dhingra. With the operator set to lengthen the individual metro trains from four cars to six- and eight-car units, Bombardier expects more business in the country’s capital.
> 
> _CSR, Hyundai_
> 
> China’s CSR Corp. (601766), Hyundai Rotem Co., Mitsubishi Corp. (8058), Thales SA (HO), Siemens AG and India’s BEML Ltd. (BEML) are among companies that have won orders to supply equipment ranging from rolling stock to communications and power systems.
> 
> Larsen shares rose 0.5 percent to 1,635.35 rupees at the close in Mumbai trading, the highest level since at least 1991. The stock has climbed 54 percent this year, making it the best performer on the benchmark 30-company S&P BSE Sensex Index, which has gained 17 percent in the period.
> 
> The metro push still will be far from adequate to meet its future urban transportation needs, according to Shirish Sankhe, Mumbai-based director at consulting firm McKinsey and Co.
> 
> _Several Corridors_
> 
> “It’s only a beginning,” Sankhe said. “In any global city, 60 to 80 percent of trips have to be through public transport. And metro is a very important piece of public transport.”
> 
> Cities like Mumbai will need several criss-crossing corridors to make the network effective, he said. A city with a population of about 15 million to 20 million would ideally require at least 10 corridors.
> 
> “Considering that 70 percent of the GDP will come from the cities, it is very important to very quickly insert transport systems,” Alstom’s Salhotra said. “Those transport systems could be tramways, heavy metro, light metro, and there needs to be regional trains and high-speed trains. I do hope that the new government will start to look at some of these problems and act on them really fast.”


----------



## dimlys1994

From Times of India:



> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...its-Bombardier-again/articleshow/35837999.cms
> 
> *For monorail projects, it's Bombardier again*
> May 31, 2014, 02.51 PM IST
> 
> THIRUVANANTHAPURAM: The retendering of the monorail project turned out to be a waste of time. Only a single bidder - a consortium formed by Canadian firm Bombardier Transportations - expressed interest in the Thiruvananthapuram and Kozhikode monorail projects in the second tender too. The Delhi Metro Rail Corporation Limited (DMRC), general consultants of Kerala monorail projects, opened the bid on Friday.
> 
> DMRC sources said a four-member consortium - comprising Bombardier Transportation (Holdings) USA Inc, Bombardier Transportation India Ltd, Afcons Infrastructure Ltd and Shapoorji Pallonji Company Ltd -- was the single bidder for the multi-crore project.
> 
> It was almost certain that the project would have only a single bidder even during re-tender as only Bombardier had conducted a soil investigation in Thiruvananthapuram and Kozhikode. Besides, public works minister V K Ebrahim Kunju had earlier stated that the project would be awarded even if there was only one bidder.
> 
> Bombardier was also the only bidder in the first tender, opened in October. Following this, the state government had asked the DMRC to revise certain clauses.
> 
> A senior official of Kerala Monorail Corporation Ltd said the financial bid would be opened on Saturday. "The corporation will conduct a detailed evaluation after opening the financial bid. The evaluation is meant to check if the consortium meets all criteria set by the DMRC," he said.
> 
> The DMRC is expected to submit a report to the monorail corporation in a week. The corporation will convene a high-level meeting and submit the report to the board of directors. A final report will be submitted to the state government for the selection of consortium.
> 
> In the four-member consortium, Bombardier will supply the rolling stock for monorail while Afcons and Shapoorji will do the civil works.
> 
> Asked why there was only a single bidder for the project even after re-tender, a corporation official said only a few companies had expertise in monorail rolling stock across the globe. "The main global players are Bombardier, Scomi and Hitachi. Of these, Hitachi didn't express much interest in the project. Scomi had a shortfall in criteria set by the DMRC. That's how Bombardier became the sole bidder," the official said.
> 
> Funding will be the next major challenge for Rs 3,590-crore Thiruvananthapuram monorail project and the Rs 1,991-crore Kozhikode project.


----------



## n20

*Urban Public Transit Systems in India*

Here I've summarized the urban transit projects and proposals for India's largest urban areas (2011 Census).


*Tier 1A (urban population greater than 16 million)*

1. Delhi (Delhi - Northern India)
Metro Railway - opened 2002; U/C
BRTS - opened 2008; U/C
Suburban Railway including Ring Railway - opened 1975 (EMU and Freight); U/C to merge with Delhi Metro in 2016
Monorail - proposed; to open 2018?
Light Rail - Trams - proposed; to open 2019?
Regional Rail - proposed; to open 2020?

2. Mumbai (Maharashtra - Western India)
Suburban Railway - opened 1853; U/C
Monorail - opened 2014; U/C
Metro Railway - opened 2014
Water Transport - proposed; to open 2018?
BRTS - proposed; to open 2019?


*Tier 1 (urban population between 8 million and 16 million)*

*3. Kolkata	* (West Bengal - Eastern India)
Suburban Railway including Circular Railway - opened 1854
Metro Railway - opened 1984; U/C
Trams - opened 1873; _my suggestion: trams should be modernized and extended_
Ferries
BRTS - U/C; to open 2018?
Monorail - proposed; to open 2020?
Light Railway - proposed; to open 2024?

*4. Chennai	* (Tamil Nadu - Southern India)
Suburban Railway - opened 1931; U/C
Metro Railway including MRTS Elevated Railway - opened 1995; U/C
BRTS - proposed; to open 2019?
Monorail - proposed; to open 2021?

*5. Bangalore* (Karnataka - Southern India)
Metro Railway - opened 2011; U/C
Monorail - proposed; to open 2018
Commuter Railway - proposed; to open 2020?
Light Railway - proposed; to open 2024?
BRTS - proposed

*6. Hyderabad	* (Telangana - South-Central India)
Suburban Railway - MMTS - opened 2003; U/C
Metro Railway - U/C; to open 2015?
BRTS - proposed; to open 2018?


*Tier 2A (urban population between 4 million and 8 million)*

*7. Ahmedabad - Gandhinagar* (Gujarat - Western India)
BRTS - opened 2009; U/C
Metro Railway - approved; to open 2018?
Suburban Railway - approved; to open 2020?
Monorail - proposed; to open 2024?

*8. Pune - Pimpri Chinchwad - Lonavla* (Maharashtra - Western India)
Suburban Railway - opened 1978
BRTS - opened 2008; U/C
Metro Railway - approved; to open 2020?
Monorail - proposed; to open 2024?

*9. Surat - Navsari* (Gujarat - Western India)
BRTS - opened 2014; U/C
_my suggestion: The Mumbai suburban railway network should be extended from Dahanu Road till Surat within this decade_
Metro Railway - proposed; to open 2020?

*10. Ghaziabad - Modinagar - Loni * (Uttar Pradesh - Northern India)
Metro Railway - opened 2011; U/C


*Tier 2 (urban population between 2 million and 4 million)*

*11. Jaipur* (Rajasthan - North-Western India)
BRTS - opened 2010; U/C
Metro Railway - U/C; to open 2014?

*12. Kochi - Thrissur* (Kerala - Southern India)
Ferries
Metro Railway - U/C; to open 2016?
Monorail - proposed; to open 2019?
Ernakulam - Thrissur - Shoranur regional railway - informal regional rail already runs; proposed; to open 2021?
_my suggestion: Trams be revived, along the lines of defunct Cochin State Forest Tramway, in Greater Kochi and Thrissur._ 

*13. Lucknow* (Uttar Pradesh - North-Central India)
Suburban Railway - opened 1867
Barabanki - Lucknow Suburban Railway - opened 1872
Metro Railway - approved; to open 2018?
BRTS - proposed; to open 2021?

*14. Kozhikod (Calicut) - Malappuram* (Kerala - Southern India)
Monorail - approved; to open 2016? 
Metro Railway - proposed; to open 2018?

*15. Kanpur	* (Uttar Pradesh - North-Central India)
Suburban Railway - opened 1867
Monorail - proposed; to open 2021?
Metro Railway - proposed; to open 2024?

*16. Kalyan - Thane - Dombivli* (Maharashtra - Western India)
Suburban Railway - opened 1853; U/C
Monorail - proposed; on hold

*17. Vijayawada - Guntur - Tenali - Mangalgiri* (Andhra Pradesh - South-Eastern India)
BRTS - U/C; to open 2014?
Metro Railway - proposed

*18. Nagpur* (Maharashtra - Central India)
BRTS - proposed; to open 2016?
Metro Railway - approved; to open 2019?

*19. Thiruvananthapuram (Trivandrum) - Kollam* (Kerala - Southern India)
Monorail - approved; to open 2019?
Suburban Railway - proposed; to open 2020?
PRT - proposed

*20. Indore* (Madhya Pradesh - Central India)
BRTS - opened 2013; U/C
Monorail - proposed; to open 2018?
Metro Railway - proposed; to open 2021?

*21. Coimbatore* (Tamil Nadu - Southern India)
BRTS - proposed; to open 2017?
Monorail - proposed; to open 2021?

*22. Raipur - Durg - Bhilai* (Chhattisgarh - Central India)
Metro Railway - proposed; to open 2021?

*23. Patna* (Bihar - Eastern India)
Metro Railway - proposed
Monorail - proposed


*Tier 3A (urban population between 1.5 million and 2 million)	*

*24. Bhopal	* (Madhya Pradesh - Central India)
BRTS - opened 2013; U/C
Metro Railway - proposed; to open 2019?

*25. Bhubaneswar - Cuttack* (Odisha - South-Eastern India)
BRTS - proposed; to open 2018?
Metro Railway - proposed

*26. Gwalior* (Madhya Pradesh - Central India)
_Gwalior contains nearly 2 million people as per the 2011 Census, and is only one of two metropolitan areas of its size that has no transit proposals.
My suggestion: Modern trams with third rail to match Gwalior's heritage look and wider streets._

*27. Vadodara* (Gujarat - Western India)
BRTS - proposed
_my suggestion: for the old city and densely settled Vadodara, Monorail is best suited as stated by E. Sreedharan._

*28. Agra* (Uttar Pradesh - Northern India)
_Agra contains nearly 2 million people as per the 2011 Census, and is only one of two metropolitan areas of its size that has no proper transit proposals.
My suggestion: Monorail for Agra's narrow streets with a line to the Taj Mahal_

*29. Vishakhapatnam (Vizag)* (Andhra Pradesh - South-Eastern India)
BRTS - approved; to open 2016?
Metro Railway - in-principle approved; to open 2021?

*30. Chandigarh* (Chandigarh - Northern India)
Metro Railway - proposed

*31. Gurgaon - Manesar - Sohna - Pataudi* (Haryana - Northern India)
Delhi Metro Railway - opened 2010
Gurgaon Metro Railway - opened 2013; U/C
Regional Railway
PRT - proposed

*32. Ludhiana* (Punjab - Northern India)
BRT - approved; to open 2015?
Metro Railway - proposed

*33. Nashik* (Maharashtra - Western India)
Metro Railway - proposed
_my suggestion: revive Nashik's trams and build a light rail network_


*Tier 3 (urban population between 1 million and 1.5 million)*

*34. Faridabad* (Haryana - Northern India)
Metro Railway - U/C; to open 2014?

*35. Meerut* (Uttar Pradesh - Northern India)
Metro Railway - approved; to open 2018?

*36. Madurai* (Tamil Nadu - Southern India)
BRTS - proposed

*37. Varanasi (Benares / Kashi)* (Uttar Pradesh - North-Central India)
_no proposals; my suggestion: Monorail for the narrow streets, including a line to the Ghats_

*38. Rajkot* (Gujarat - Western India)
BRTS - opened 2012; U/C

*39. Jamshedpur* (Jharkhand - Eastern India)
_no proposals; my suggestion: BRTS for the wider streets._

*40. Srinagar* (Jammu & Kashmir - Northern India)
Metro Railway - proposed

*41. Jabalpur* (Madhya Pradesh - Central India)
Light Metro Railway - proposed
_my suggestion: supplement rail proposal with BRTS for city highways 22 and 37A etc._

*42. Navi Mumbai* (Maharashtra - Western India)
Navi Mumbai Metro Railway - U/C; to open 2016?
Navi Mumbai Monorail - proposed; to open 2021?

*43. Asansol* (West Bengal - Eastern India)
_no proposals; my suggestion: build a regional rail network connecting Asansol to Durgapur - Raniganj and Chittaranjan. _

*44. Allahabad* (Uttar Pradesh - North-Central India)
Monorail - proposed

*45. Dhanbad* (Jharkhand - Eastern India)
_no proposals; my suggestion: build BRTS within Dhanbad and connecting to adjoining Bokaro._

*46. Solapur* (Maharashtra - Western India)
_no proposals; my suggestion: monorail._

*47. Aurangabad* (Maharashtra - Western India)
_no proposals; my suggestion: BRTS on city highways._

*48. Amritsar* (Punjab - Northern India)
BRT - approved; to open 2015?

*49. Jodhpur* (Rajasthan - North-Western India)
Monorail - proposed
_my suggestion: modern trams outside the old city_

*50. Ranchi* (Jharkhand - Eastern India)
Monorail - proposed

*51. Tiruchirapalli (Trichy)* (Tamil Nadu - Southern India)
Trichy BRTS - proposed

*52. Kannur * (Kerala - Southern India)
Monorail - proposed

*53. Kota* (Rajasthan - North-Western India)
Monorail - proposed


Urban Public Transit Systems in important cities with urban population less than 1 million:

54. Guwahati (Assam - North-Eastern India)
Metro Railway - proposed

*55. Noida - Greater Noida* (Uttar Pradesh - Northern India)
Delhi Metro Railway - opened 2009; U/C
Noida - Greater Noida Metro Railway - proposed; to open 2017?
Yamuna Expressway Metro Railway - proposed

56. Hubli - Dharwad (Karnataka - South-Western India)
BRTS - proposed
Monorail - proposed

57. Maisuru (Karnataka - Southern India)
BRTS - proposed

58. Jammu (Jammu & Kashmir - Northern India)
Metro Railway - proposed

59. Panipat (Haryana - Northern India)
Regional Railway

60. Mangalore (Karnataka - South-Western India)
Monorail - proposed

61. Jalandhar (Punjab - Northern India)
BRT - proposed

62. Rohtak (Haryana - Northern India)
Regional Railway

63. Alwar (Rajasthan - Northern India)
Regional Railway

64. Shimla (Himachal Pradesh - Northern India)
Monorail - proposed

65. Agartala (Tripura - North-Eastern India)
Metro railway  - proposed

66. Aizawl (Mizoram - North-Eastern India)
Monorail - proposed

*67. Bahadurgarh (Haryana - Northern India)*
Metro railway - U/C; to open 2016?

68. Hapur (Uttar Pradesh - Northern India)
Regional Railway

69. Mohali (Punjab - Northern India)
BRT - proposed

70. Rewari (Haryana - Northern India)
Regional Railway

71. Bulandshahr (Uttar Pradesh - Northern India)
Regional Railway

72. Palwal (Haryana - Northern India)
Regional Railway

73. Khurja (Uttar Pradesh - Northern India)
Regional Railway

74. Sonipat (Haryana - Northern India)
Regional Railway

75. Naya Raipur (Chhattisgarh - Central India)
BRTS - proposed


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^ If Noida-Greater Noida metro and YE Metro gets built then Noida will be the first city in India to have three different Metro systems within one city. Delhi Metro is already operational.


----------



## Dan78

Are there any plans to bring the *Delhi Ring Railway* up to Metro standards? Maybe hand over control of the tracks to DMRC and have them convert it to Metro specifications? They could either continue to run it as a "circle" (like Moscow's Line 5 or the old London Underground Circle Line) or else run two separate non-circular metro routes along its length.

I know there are problems with the stations being unsafe but this could be soluble by adding cameras in all stations and and trains, and with proper lighting in the stations and areas surrounding the stations.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/asia/agra-plans-metro-to-the-taj-mahal.html?channel=540
> 
> *Agra plans metro to the Taj Mahal*
> Thursday, November 26, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _RITES, India, has completed a detailed project report for a light metro line in the Indian city of Agra, which will serve key historical sites including Agra Fort, the tomb of Akbar the Great, and the Taj Mahal_
> 
> Two lines totalling 25km are proposed: an east-west corridor from Taj Mahal to Agra Fort and Sikandra (for Akbar's tomb) and a north-south corridor from Kalindi Vihar to Agra Cantt mainline station via Trident Hotel. The east-west line will have seven underground and eight elevated stations, while all 15 stations on the north-south line will be elevated. Services will be operated by a fleet of three-car trains
> 
> ...


----------



## shashpant

A video by MoUD posted by DMRC. Featured DMRC, RMRG, CMRL and other Metro along with Janmarg BRTS, Indore BRTS and many more.


----------



## Pals_RGB

*Bihar CM Gives In-Principle Approval for Patna’s 27.88 km Metro System*



> During a recent meeting with the Urban Development and Housing Department in Patna, Bihar’s Chief Minister Nitish Kumar gave his in-principle approval for the Rs 14,000 crore Patna metro project! While this approval really does not amount to anything significant as far as the project’s progress goes, it does indicate that the project has his full backing to ensure it progresses smoothly through all the hoops it needs to jump through at the state level. The project’s Detailed Project Report (DPR) for 2 lines has been prepared by RITES Ltd. and will very soon be placed before the state government’s cabinet. An approval from the cabinet is what will kick-start the project.
> 
> Read more - http://themetrorailguy.com/2015/12/24/bihar-cm-gives-in-principle-approval-for-patnas-27-88-km-metro-system/


----------



## shashpant




----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ernment-approves-patna-metro.html?channel=525
> 
> *Bihar state government approves Patna metro*
> Tuesday, February 09, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _THE Bihar state cabinet signed off the detailed project report (DPR) for the first phase of the metro network in Patna on February 9, referring the project to the Indian government for final approval_
> 
> The Rs 169.6bn ($US 2.5bn) first phase comprises two lines totalling 27.9km. Line 1 will link Saguna More in Danapur with Bypass Chowk, while Line 2 will run from ISBT to an interchange with Line 1 at Patna Junction
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...s-varanasi-and-kanpur-metros.html?channel=525
> 
> *India approves Varanasi and Kanpur metros*
> Monday, May 23, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _THE Indian government has approved plans by the state of Uttar Pradesh (UP) for new metro networks in Varanasi and Kanpur which should enable construction to start by the end of this year. The UP government allocated Rs 500m ($US 7.4m) to each city in its latest budget_
> 
> The first phase of the Varanasi metro comprising two lines totalling 57.5km is estimated to cost Rs 123.5bn. One line will run from BHEL via Benia Bagh to Banaras Hindu University
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/metros/vijayawada-metro-project-moves-forward.html?channel=525
> 
> *Vijayawada metro project moves forward*
> Friday, August 12, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _THE government of the Indian state of Andhra Pradesh released the first tranche of funding on August 11 for land acquisition for the initial phase of the metro network in Vijayawada_
> 
> Amaravati Metro Rail Corporation (AMRC) has received Rs 1bn ($US 15m) to purchase property along the 13.3km alignment of Line 2, which will link Pandit Nehru Bus Station (PNBS) with Nidamanuru. Further funding for land acquisition will be released by the state in phases and the process is due to be completed within four months
> 
> ...


----------



## Tågälskaren

*Government in talks with Alstom for launching tram services*

As part of the Smart City development initiative, the Government has proposed to introduce trams to decongest traffic in the city[...]


----------



## Woonsocket54

Ministry of Urban Development tweets:



> About 517 kms of metro rail projects are under execution and another 449 kms under proposal & planning stage.


https://twitter.com/Moud_India/status/796730104009334785


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/metros/indian-cabinet-approves-pune-metro.html?channel=525
> 
> *Indian cabinet approves Pune metro*
> Friday, December 09, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _INDIA's cabinet gave the go-ahead on December 7 for the 31.2km first phase of the metro network in the city of Pune in Maharashtra state_
> 
> The Rs 114.2bn ($US 1.8bn) project is due to be completed within five years and will be implemented in two stages
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashis Mitra

Yes, the latest addition in India, Pune Metro, I hope construction will be started in 2017.

I expect three Indian cities will start running metro in 2017, those are Lucknow, Hyderabad and Kochi.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...-view/view/assam-approves-guwahati-metro.html

*Assam approves Guwahati metro*
19 Jan 2017










INDIA: The Assam state government approved the Guwahati metro project on January 18.

To be implemented by the Guwahati Metro Rail Corp special purpose vehicle, the metro network for Assam’s largest city is planned to have four lines totalling 203 route-km

...


----------



## Pals_RGB

~130km of metro lines scheduled to open in '17 Ggn:7 Kochi:13+5* Blore:12 Delhi:5+12+10* Chennai:8 Lucknow:8 Noida:30* Hyd:12*+8* *TENTATIVE

Source: The Metro rail Guy


----------



## Ashis Mitra

Tågälskaren said:


> *Government in talks with Alstom for launching tram services*
> 
> As part of the Smart City development initiative, the Government has proposed to introduce trams to decongest traffic in the city[...]


Wow really???


----------



## metrorailnews1

*Indian Metro Rail News*

*Metro Rail: 313 kms of Metro Rail Connectivity for nine cities by 2019*

Nine cities including Delhi, Noida, Lucknow, Hyderabad, Nagpur, Kochi, Bengaluru and Chennai are set to get additional 313 km on Metro Rail connectivity by March 2019. Till now the mass transit system is operational only on 370 kms in eight cities since the first Metro service began in Kolkata in 1984.

While most of the projects nearing completion were sanctioned during UPA, three projects in Nagpur, Ahmedabad and Lucknow were approved during Narendra Modi government. Completion of more Metro Rail projects are likely to be an issue during BJP’s election campaign. A total of 537 kms of metro sections are under under construction.

For detail click here metrorailnews.info/metro-rail-313-kms-metro-rail-network-nine-cities-2019/


----------



## metrorailnews1

*Hyderabad Metro: A look at Oliphanta Bridge*

Hyderabad: The Hyderabad Metro Rail Limited on Saturday successfully placed a mammoth steel bridge over the railway tracks at Oliphanta Bridge in Secunderabad. For detail click on linkhttp://metrorailnews.info/hyderabad-metro-look-oliphanta-bridge/


----------



## metrorailnews1

*DMRC commissions new waste recycling unit*

The Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) has commissioned a new facility at Rohini for recycling of construction and demolition waste generated by its construction works.metrorailnews.info/dmrc-commissions-new-waste-recycling-unit/


----------



## al-numbers

Meanwhile, in Bhopal...

*Dilip Buildcon bags metro rail project worth Rs 247.06 crore in Madhya Pradesh*
The project is for construction of design and construction of elevated viaduct between AIIMS and Subhash Nagar (excluding stations) including entry and exit to depot for Bhopal Metro Rail project, phase-l.










Link: https://www.moneycontrol.com/news/b...s-247-06-crore-in-madhya-pradesh-2865031.html


----------



## SSCwarrior

al-numbers said:


> Meanwhile, in Bhopal...
> 
> *Dilip Buildcon bags metro rail project worth Rs 247.06 crore in Madhya Pradesh*
> The project is for construction of design and construction of elevated viaduct between AIIMS and Subhash Nagar (excluding stations) including entry and exit to depot for Bhopal Metro Rail project, phase-l.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: https://www.moneycontrol.com/news/b...s-247-06-crore-in-madhya-pradesh-2865031.html


*Finance ministry approves Metro rail projects in Bhopal, Indore, Kanpur, Agra and Delhi
*



> Metro construction will pick up pace in the country with the Union finance ministry recently giving “in-principle” approval to five proposed metro projects in Indore, Bhopal, Kanpur, Agra, and Delhi, with an estimated cost of Rs 1.07 lakh crore, senior central and state government officials familiar with the matter said.
> 
> Besides the five metro projects, the Rs 32,000 crore Delhi-Meerut corridor of the proposed Rapid Rail Transit System also got the in-principle nod from the finance ministry.
> 
> The “in-principle” approval is just the first step in a series of approvals that will follow before the projects finally take off the ground. “These projects will now go to the finance ministry’s Public Investment Board (PIB) for approval. After PIB clearance, the projects will go to the Union cabinet,” one of the officials cited above said.
> 
> In Delhi, three corridors of phase four of the metro, running into 61.66km with an estimated cost of Rs 29,000 crore, have been approved, another official of the Union housing and urban affairs ministry said.
> 
> Giving details of the projects in Uttar Pradesh, a senior official of the state urban development department said, “The total length of the two corridors of the Kanpur metro rail project is 32.38km and the completion cost, excluding the land cost and state taxes, is Rs 16,192 crore. The length of the Agra stretch of the metro, which will also have two corridors, is 30km and the completion cost is Rs 12,253 crore.”
> 
> Two of the other metro projects that got the “in-principle” nod are in poll-bound Madhya Pradesh. The proposed length of the Indore project is 104.25km and the estimated cost is Rs 26,762 crore while the length of the Bhopal metro is 95.03km and the estimated cost is Rs 22,504.25.
> 
> The projects approved by the finance ministry are the first to be approved after the government came out with the new metro policy last August. The policy made PPP (public private partnership) component mandatory for availing central assistance for all new metro projects.
> 
> G Raghuram, transport economist at IIM Bangalore, said that with the aspiration for vehicle ownership growing, mass rapid transport systems are a desirable option in our cities that have reasonable population density.
> 
> “However, it is important to identify good corridors to ensure that the project is financially viable. Considering the complexities involved in metro construction, bringing in private players at the construction stage is risky. The government should do the construction and private players can be roped in for operation and maintenance,” he said.
> 
> Raghuram cited the case of Hyderabad and Mumbai metro built on PPP mode.
> 
> “They got delayed because during the construction phase there were many issues of getting permission and public agitation, risks that would be too much for private partners,” he said.


https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...a-and-delhi/story-wcsXmHMxeAZj8RzzXcPnQJ.html


----------

